# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Dexter, saison 1

## Ivan Le Fou

"Dexter" me pose un problème, et cela fait plusieurs semaines que je me tortille la souris sans savoir par quel bout le prendre pour vous en causer. Alors, faute de solution satisfaisante à ce jour, je vais y aller franco. Je vous préviens, ça va être long, parce que comme chacun sait, ce qui ne se conçoit pas clairement, s'explique longuement.
 A mon avis, si "Dexter" est une série originale, dérangeante, bien épicée à l'humour noir et portée par un comédien de talent, "Dexter" est aussi une série barbare, complaisante et idéologiquement malsaine.
 Je vais m'expliquer, mais commençons par le commencement.
 Dexter Morgan, le personnage principal, est un expert de la police scientifique de Miami, spécialisé dans l'étude du sang et de ses projections sur les scènes de crime. Dexter est le meilleur dans son domaine pour la bonne raison qu'il est lui-même un tueur, et même un tueur en série : voui-voui-voui, on parle bien d'un monstre qui éprouve un besoin irrépressible de tuer des gens. Ce qui le différencie des criminels qu'il traque, c'est que lui ne tue que des méchants : en effet, lorsque son père adoptif, policier de profession, a découvert ses penchants meurtriers, il l'a littéralement "dressé" à ne s'en prendre qu'aux vilains qui échappent à la Justice ou sont libérés pour de mauvaises raisons. Dexter Morgan est donc une forme d'incarnation du dicton "It takes a thief to catch a thief" (il faut un voleur pour attraper un voleur): c'est un serial-killer spécialisé dans les tueurs récidivistes. En vous décrivant cela, je ne dévoile rien de l'intrigue puisque toutes ces informations sont données dans les dix premières minutes du premier épisode.
 Le spectateur est donc invité à partager les réflexions d'un tueur psychopathe qui vit clandestinement non seulement parmi les forces de l'ordre, mais aussi plus généralement au sein de notre société habituelle. L'acteur Michael C. Hall (le David Fisher de "Six Feet Under") se régale à incarner un inadapté totalement froid et insensible, contraint de feindre chaque petite émotion de la vie quotidienne pour paraître normal aux yeux de ses proches ou de ses collègues. Que ce soit dans le décalage soigneusement cultivé entre la voix-off intérieure de Dexter et les scènes banales qu'il vit, ou via les petites situations ou phrases toutes faites rencontrées tous les jours et qui deviennent ridicules une fois adressées sans le savoir à un tueur impitoyable, la série cultive une ironie et un humour noir qui sont rares, et donc assez plaisants.
 Ce décalage est encore renforcé par l'opposition entre le fond de la série (meurtres atroces et tueur en série) et son décor (palmier, stuc, soleil et musique cubaine). Même si ce n'est pas extrêmement subtil, il y avait là matière à réflexion à la fois sur l'inhumain qui sommeille en chacun d'entre nous malgré les apparences et sur la vacuité de 90% de nos relations sociales, qui sont tellement superficielles qu'elles pourraient aussi bien être totalement feintes. Et l'on sent dans certaines scènes que les scénaristes se sont réjouis de pouvoir régler leur compte au vitriol à certains poncifs et conformismes, en particulier dans la "communication" sentimentale entre hommes et femmes.
 Jusque-là, vous vous dites "Ça a l'air pas mal, rock'n roll et tout", si vous avez plus de trente ans, ou "Ouais gros, c'est frais" si vous en avez moins de vingt.
 Seulement voilà, "Dexter" pue un peu.
 Réfléchissons. On nous demande de nous identifier à un fou criminel, un type qui dès le premier épisode découpe vivantes, à la scie et à la perceuse, deux personnes ligotées avant de prendre un échantillon de leur sang pour sa collec' personnelle. Ah, mais ce n'est pas grave, nous suggère-t-on, puisqu'il ne choisit ses victimes que parmi les coupables de crimes affreux. Sans déconner, ça ne vous rappelle rien, un gars qui décide de tuer les criminels qui échappent à la Justice corrompue, molle ou simplement incompétente ? Ben moi, je pense automatiquement "autodéfense", "Charles Bronson" et "Un justicier dans la ville". Beurk.
 Mais ce n'est pas tout. A travers de nombreux flashs-back, on nous explique que le père adoptif de Dexter a découvert chez lui dès l'enfance qu'il serait un dangereux criminel. Faute de pouvoir changer ses pulsions (il n'essaye même pas, hein), il l'a entraîné à ne s'en prendre qu'à ceux qui le méritaient, après enquête soigneuse et précautions d'usage. Je vous épargnerai mon couplet sur les dégâts de l'orientation à la fois scientiste et comportementaliste de la psychologie à l'américaine, pour me concentrer sur une question : que faut-il comprendre ? Que lorsqu'un gamin haut comme trois pommes présente des troubles du comportement, des accès d'agressivité, on ne peut rien faire, il est incurable…? Là encore, ça ne vous rappelle rien ? Mais si, mais si, réfléchissez : c'est exactement l'idée selon laquelle on peut détecter les délinquants dès la maternelle.
 Allez, pour finir, une petite réflexion sur l'évolution de la télé américaine, et donc de la nôtre par contrecoup. La télé US, ce sont deux univers normalement distincts : les chaînes câblées (HBO, Showtime, etc.) et les grands networks (ABS, CBS, etc.). Sur le câble, pas de soucis : on peut voir du cul (soft quand même) et s'injurier sans problème, voire les deux en même temps. Tandis qu'en dehors du câble, les règles imposées aux diffuseurs et donc aux producteurs sont très strictes et caricaturalement puritaines: le moindre téton entrevu est un scandale national, et le nombre de jurons à la minute est strictement réglementé. Or, si le sexe et la grossièreté posent problème, la violence non. Du coup, la transgression, toute la transgression, passe par-là et les séries sont de plus en plus gores et violentes. Pensez au Japon, où les poils pubiens sont censurés mais les fantasmes de viols banalisés.
 Alors depuis quelque temps aux Etats-Unis, on assiste à une véritable escalade, une compétition dans l'horreur pour attirer l'attention du public. Et c'est une des raisons du succès initial fulgurant de CSI ("Les Experts") aux Etats-Unis il y a quelques années. C'est difficile à réaliser depuis la France, d'abord parce que la série semble gentillette aujourd'hui, ensuite parce que le diffuseur français censure certains épisodes (eh oui, chez nous, la violence à l'écran est surveillée), mais il s'agit bien de cela : balancer du meurtre et du cadavre dans tous ses états à la face de la ménagère en plein prime-time.
 "Dexter" est un exemple intéressant de cette évolution. La série est produite par Showtime, une chaîne câblée assez spécialisée dans l'outrance et en particulier le cul ("Californication", "L World", "Journal intime d'une call-girl"…). Showtime appartient à CBS, alors quand la maison mère se trouve en mal de programmes à cause de la grève des scénaristes, elle décide de piocher dans le catalogue de sa filiale une roue de secours. Que croyez-vous qu'elle a choisi, en jugeant que c'était le plus facile à diffuser, le moins choquant ? "Dexter", bien sûr. Ah, mais attention : on a pris le soin de couper quelques scènes et surtout, surtout, de censurer les affreux jurons !
 Moi, la violence sans rime ni raison, ça me barbe. Et d'ailleurs, je commence à en avoir sérieusement assez de cet archétype du serial-killer qu'on nous refourgue partout comme le grand croque-mitaine des temps modernes. Et là où un cinéaste comme Scorsese a pu utiliser la violence, et même l'ultra violence, comme une métaphore de la construction de la société américaine, aujourd'hui à la télévision elle n'est que complaisance et racolage. Et c'est bien mon problème avec "Dexter".

_"Dexter, saison 1", une série TV en DVD, édité chez Paramount, environ 40 euros._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## palimsest

Bah d'accord sur l'existence d'un fond moral/idéologique problématique (cad un peu puant il est vrai) mais je trouve que c'est justement ce qui ce qui fait tout le sel de la série (enfin au début). De la même façon que je prends un plaisir mémorable à lire "étoiles : garde-à- vous!" (starship troopers) de R. Heinley en ce moment. Pour en revenir à dexter la première saison quoique un peu télescopée dans son intrigue principale (format série oblige ?) reste sympathique et plutôt recommandable aux gens avec un minimum d'esprit critique. Les saisons 2 & 3 ne vont malheureusement pas en s'améliorant, le personnage de dexter devenant de plus en plus édulcoré et empruntant désormais plus au vengeur un tantinet sadique à la "punisher" qu'au serial killer pervers à la "bateman".

----------


## gordontesos

Je ne saurais que citer un passage du documentaire Suck My Geek :
"En parlant de Zombie, on peut voir la destruction du mythe capitaliste, mais honnêtement, ce qui fait kiffer dans Zombie, c'est les zombies !"

----------


## Pimûsu

Ha ouais quand même...

J'ai commencé la série il y'a de ça quelques jours et je suis/étais loin de réaliser la profondeur de ce que tu dévoiles.

Cependant je me suis dit tout comme toi, qu'il était anormal que le père n'ai rien fait.

Et je me suis posé la question : pourquoi ?

A sa décharge je dirais qu'il a pu penser qu'aux US, le gamin aurait été condamné sans ménagement et par conséquent aucun espoir du côté des organismes et établissements spécialisés. Il décide donc de canaliser ses pulsions pour lui éviter un régime aux sédatifs dans une maison de fou. Après tout, pourquoi pas.

Deuxième solution, son père est aussi dérangé que son adopté de fils et décide d'en faire une arme absolue et s'évertue à lui apprendre le camouflage.

Mis à part cela, cela reste une série tout à fait plaisante et exutoire.

De mon point de vue non-américain je n'ai pas, consciemment du moins, ressenti ce que tu dis.

Mais de toutes façons, la violence aux US n'est pas due à la télévision, ça se saurait, c'est à cause de DOOM !

----------


## Zebb

Je comprends pas trop ta réaction Ivan, l'originalité de Dexter se situe justement dans le fait que son personnage principal est condamnable. Ce n'est pas un "héros" ou en tout cas il n'est jamais présenté comme tel, on ne s'identifie pas à lui, et ça entraine quand même une réflexion sur les notions de bien et de mal.
A condition évidemment de ne mettre en main la série qu'à ceux capables de prendre le recul nécessaire.

----------


## Guayas

Je ne saurai qu'être d'accord avec cette analyse. Cependant en dehors de toutes considérations issues de la seconde partie du texte, il manque à la série un je ne sais quoi addictif qui me ferait envie de voir la deuxieme saison. C'est pas mal, mais je n'ai pas suffisamment accroché

----------


## Pimûsu

> Ce n'est pas un "héros" ou en tout cas il n'est jamais présenté comme tel, on ne s'identifie pas à lui, et ça entraine quand même une réflexion sur les notions de bien et de mal.


Sisi, je rêve sérieusement de découper mes #@~@éà de voisins et tous ceux que je hais tout au long de ma journée.

Dexter est mon héros  ::): 




> A condition évidemment de ne mettre en main la série qu'à ceux capables de prendre le recul nécessaire.


C'est bien le problème aux US je pense, ils ne peuvent pas reculer coincés dans leurs canapés ^^




> Je ne saurai qu'être d'accord avec cette analyse. Cependant en dehors de toutes considérations issues de la seconde partie du texte, il manque à la série un je ne sais quoi addictif qui me ferait envie de voir la deuxieme saison. C'est pas mal, mais je n'ai pas suffisamment accroché


J'ai en fait eu du mal à accrocher et il a fallu le 4ème épisode pour me lancer. Dans l'ensemble je trouve cela lent, et des fois l'épisode n'est juste la que pour découper un méchant. Je crains que la série ne s'appauvrisse en devenant une succession de découpage sans fond.

----------


## Stromovik

Je suis à la vision de la saison 3 (vive le sat) et je peux vous dire que notre ami Dex, se "socialise" et on a sérieusement baissé dans le régime des "meurtres rituels de méchants très méchants" ...(oui, c'est vrai, ça pue un peu là, mais on est des Eu et on sait relativiser un peu quand même...non? ah zut... ::o:  )
Le scénario est en béton et on assiste à qq. très bonnes critique de la vie "sociale" américaine, arrivisme, presse, le FBI, etc...

Vivement ce jeudi pour la suite  ::wub::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je comprends pas trop ta réaction Ivan,


A mon avis, tu ne va pas être le seul... ::rolleyes:: 



> l'originalité de Dexter se situe justement dans le fait que son personnage principal est condamnable.


Pas spécialement original en soi, c'est le cas de tous les films ou séries de "mafieux", par exemple.



> Ce n'est pas un "héros" ou en tout cas il n'est jamais présenté comme tel, on ne s'identifie pas à lui, et ça entraine quand même une réflexion sur les notions de bien et de mal.


Ben justement, ça se discute. C'est le héros, et c'est sa voix off qu'on entend; il se confie et s'adresse directement au spectateur pour le prendre à témoin de ce qu'il vit. Donc si, tous les "trucs" scénaristiques pour qu'on s'identifie au personnage sont là. Et comme on prend bien soin de "justifier" ses actes par le fait que ses victimes sont des vilains...

----------


## moot

Je me pose les mêmes questions et interrogations depuis le début de la série et pourtant.. Je la regarde encore avec un certain plaisir. 
A chaque épisode j'essaie d'éviter ces réflexions en essayant de trouver des "échappatoires" ('le père est aussi dérangé que le fiston' revient souvent).
Ca devient de plus en plus dur, mais je continue quand même à la regarder.. 
C'est qu'elle est vraiment bien faite (casting, dialogues...)

----------


## Super_Newbie

Tu es, me semble-t-il, passé à côté du principal intérêt de la série : le double sens du discours que chaque personnage tiens à son prochain. En effet, tu remarqueras que les répliques proférées par les uns et les autres peuvent être interprétées différemment selon où on place son point de vue. L'écriture est remarquable dans ce sens car elle place chaque protagoniste devant une situation dans laquelle il doit avancé masqué, comme Dexter masque ses pulsions.
Et puis, pour le côté moral de la chose, tu devrais mater les deux saisons suivantes qui, justement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


remettent en cause le "code" du père 

.
Et puis, de toutes façons, si on part d'un postulat où le héros est un serial killer, difficile d'en faire un tueur d'enfants hein...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne saurais que citer un passage du documentaire Suck My Geek :
> "En parlant de Zombie, on peut voir la destruction du mythe capitaliste, mais honnêtement, ce qui fait kiffer dans Zombie, c'est les zombies !"


J'ai beaucoup hésité à lancer ce genre de discussion justement pour cette raison : je déteste les prêcheurs universitaires et je crois dur comme fer que le divertissement, c'est fait avant tout pour divertir.
Mais rien n'interdit de réfléchir à ce qu'on regarde de la même façon qu'on réfléchit à ce qu'on dit ou fait.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Je vais peut etre passer pour un psychopathe en puissance, mais personnellement j'ai une facheuse tendance a m'identifier a Dexter. Je trouve que la serie tiens avant tout sur l'interprétation de Michael C. Hall
Alors effectivement, le fait que les crimes soient justifiés par le coté "vilain" des victimes n'est pas de toute finesse. Mais au final je trouve qu'on se laisse gentillement prendre par la main dans une serie que je trouve agréable a regarder et quine se prends pas vraiment au serieux.

Après on est quand meme loin d'un Wire ou d'un Six Feet Under.

----------


## alegria unknown

Entièrement d'accord avec Ivan Le Fou. Les productions Showtime restent quand même très conventionelles dans leur traitement. Dexter chez HBO, je pense que ça aurait été autre chose. Limite dans la saison 3 c'est serial-killer pour les kids.

----------


## Elma

Je comprend vraiment pas ta réaction Ivan. Toute la série ce base sur ce personnage, mais en la regardant je me suis beaucoup plus sentit dans une position de spectateur et non pas d'acteur. Je ne trouve pas qu'il y ai beaucoup de procédé stylistique et cinématographique fait pour s'identifier au personnage principale. 

De plus parler de politiquement correct et etre choqué par la violence de cette série (que je trouve vraiment légère par rapport à la violence des mots et des situations de certaine autre séries, qui sont pourtant parfois aussi terriblement bien foutu comme Oz, parmis d'autres.), alors que vous criez toujours sur "famille de france" et les autres anti-jeux vidéo et anti-violence.

Ca vous parait normal de jouer à GTA4 ou à toute une tripoté de jeux, tous plus violents (voir malsain) les uns que les autres, mais dans une série là ca te genes... J'avoue je pige pas du tout. 
Pour moi c'est meme le coté jeux-vidéo et interactivité qui est de loin le plus dangeureux. 

Après la violence dans les jeux ne me gene pas alors celle dans les séries encore moins. Et puis j'en ai marre de vivre dans une société où tout est aseptisé !

----------


## Black Elf 01

Entièrement d'accord avec Concrete. Mais je trouve que la série garde vraiment un goût .... d'artificiel.

Fin j'sais pas .... on parle d'un serial killer archi violent et toute la série me semble ... épurée. Mais épurée artificiellement. Genre "comme ça on va pouvoir la diffuser sans être emmerdée".

En fait, j'ai l'impression que c'est une série qui peut entamer une critique sociale sur tous les points soulevés par Ivan, mais qu'en fait non parce qu''on va bien vite _enterrer_ ensuite tous les points qui pourraient être matière à réflexion. (A propos du père par exemple, comme le suggère pimusu).

Puis bon, j'ai découvert Dexter juste après avoir découvert Oz donc bon ... la ccomparaison ne tient pas trop  ::|:

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Limite dans la saison 3 c'est serial-killer pour les kids.


Je comprend pas ta phrase...
La saison 3 est la meilleure car 

Spoiler Alert! 


elle met Dexter face un type qui justement fait du crime un moyen de venger la société jusqu'à ce qu'il en face un moyen de vengeance personnelle

. On touche au plus près à la réflexion sur la légitimité de la vengeance lorsqu'elle est transférée de la société à un seul homme. Dexter, lui est tordu, ça on le sait : son comportement n'est que rationnel (pas de compassion, pas de pitié etc.).

----------


## Karibou

> J'ai beaucoup hésité à lancer ce genre de discussion justement pour cette raison : je déteste les prêcheurs universitaires et je crois dur comme fer que le divertissement, c'est fait avant tout pour divertir.
> Mais rien n'interdit de réfléchir à ce qu'on regarde de la même façon qu'on réfléchit à ce qu'on dit ou fait.


Oui mais aujourd'hui ca devient de plus en plus difficile d'avoir du divertissement intelligent. Autant avant, le divertissement et la reflexion s'harmonisaient avec talent, en permettant d'utiliser l'un pour rebondir sur l'autre (Genre Charlie Chaplin qui utilisait le rire pour donner une reflexion sur des sujets plus graves). Maintenant le divertissement est devenu vulgaire et plat dans la plupart des cas. On veut juste "saérer" l'esprit, pas réfléchir et on se retrouve avec des cases ou presque plus personne ne pense que divertir c'est aussi réfléchir. D'un coté on a la connerie à fond pour faire loler et de l'autre coté de l'eventail, le film auteurisant chiant qui pense d'abord a la reflexion et a la thematique avant n'importe quoi alors que ca devrait venir naturellement avec l'histoire, les personnages, les dialogues, etc. etc.
Le rire signifiait quelque chose dans la reflexion et vice verça. Reflechir n'etait pas quelque chose d'emmerdant et lourd et le rire quelque chose de bête et stupide. Tu t'elevait un minimum par les deux.

----------


## Stefbka

Franchement Ivan le Fou sans aucune agressivité je te le dis, ta critiques de Dexter pue du slip.

D'abord parce qu'elle ne considère que la saison 1, qui mets méthodiquement en place tout ce que tu décris et apprécie mais aussi tout ce que tu abhorre de façon a mon humble avis parfaitement consciente, et sciemment.  Justement pour mieux préparer la suite.

Par exemple l'éducation du père, a

Spoiler Alert! 


u fil des deux saisons suivantes laissent apparaitre plus une manipulation de celui-ci qu'une caricature de comportementalisme. Dexter est un outil qu'il a forgé, au détriment de l'humain qui est en lui,

 enfin bref tu es passé à coté à mon avis Ivan, même si sa s'explique par le fait que la saison 1 n'est qu'une mise en bouche.
Il suffit de voir les 2 saisons suivantes pour voir comme le dis Super_Newbie plus haut a quel point l'écriture et fine, et à quel point on se fait manipuler constamment par les scénaristes, et d'après se que tu écris tu es tombé en plein dans leurs pièges.

----------


## alonzobistro

Je me suis fait, grosso modo (haha), les mêmes réflexions que toi, Ivan mais j'ai choisi le divertissement plutôt que de rejeter Dexter pour les relents un peu rance qu'induisent son _propos_. Et comme dit plus haut, la deuxième saison, à mon grand plaisir, introduit de nouveaux éléments qui tendent à prendre du recul par rapport aux "vérités" du personnage, même si ça n'est pas toujours bien amené dans la forme, c'est réjouissant sur le fond ...

----------


## silverglandeur

> Et comme on prend bien soin de "justifier" ses actes par le fait que ses victimes sont des vilains...


A ce propos, et sans faire de spoil, on s'aperçoit dans les saisons suivantes que tout n'est justement pas si simple...

La série sort de ce shéma simpliste, notament par l'introduction du personnage principale de la 3 (apres Dexter lui même), et gagne vraiment en profondeur.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Oui mais aujourd'hui ca devient de plus en plus difficile d'avoir du divertissement intelligent. Autant avant, le divertissement et la reflexion s'harmonisaient avec talent, en permettant d'utiliser l'un pour rebondir sur l'autre (Genre Charlie Chaplin qui utilisait le rire pour donner une reflexion sur des sujets plus graves). Maintenant le divertissement est devenu vulgaire et plat dans la plupart des cas.


C'est vrai que le comique-troupier ou le pétomane ça faisait grave réfléchir à l'époque!

C'était mieux avant!

----------


## Anonyme9785

Dieu merci, face à l'auto-défense qu'est vilaine pas bien, nous avons une série avec de saines valeurs:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x87...de-racisme_fun

Et pour ceux qui doutent encore, point de parodie...  ::P:

----------


## Karibou

> C'est vrai que le comique-troupier ou le pétomane ça faisait grave réfléchir à l'époque!
> 
> C'était mieux avant!


C'est clair que les temps modernes c'est juste un gentil rigolo qui à une clé a molette MDR! (et le dictateur lol squoi ça!)

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je comprend pas ta phrase...
> La saison 3 est la meilleure car 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> elle met Dexter face un type qui justement fait du crime un moyen de venger la société jusqu'à ce qu'il en face un moyen de vengeance personnelle
> 
> . On touche au plus près à la réflexion sur la légitimité de la vengeance lorsqu'elle est transférée de la société à un seul homme. Dexter, lui est tordu, ça on le sait : son comportement n'est que rationnel (pas de compassion, pas de pitié etc.).


Pas de spoilers please  :;):  J'en suis au 4 ou 5ème épisode de la s3 et je n'aurais pas du donner un avis aussi définitif mais au vu des 2 saisons précédentes, c'est l'effet que ça me fait.

Et ne me parlez pas de finesse de scénario dans Dexter, car à part le concept de départ (et encore), cette série n'apporte absolument rien de neuf. C'est certes un divertissement correct, mais rien de plus. Après quant à la thématique parfois traitée de manière un peu puante en effet ça se discute. Et le fait que Yvan ne parle que de la saison 1 n'enlève rien à la pertinence de sa réflexion.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> C'est clair que les temps modernes c'est juste un gentil rigolo qui à une clé a molette MDR! (et le dictateur lol squoi ça!)


Si tu crois que Chaplin ne faisait que des films à messages, je te conseille de mater ses films faits au temps où il était produit par Mack Senett. C'était complêtement stupide mais toujours très drôle. Et puis je parlais pas de lui mais de cette vision faussée qui tend à faire croire que tout était moins con par le passé.

----------


## Anonyme7383

On dirait que ce cher Ivan a loupé les saisons suivantes (et il est pas le seul à ce qu'on peut lire chez d'autres).



Spoiler Alert! 


On apprends plus tard que le "gentil" papa qui a été à fond dans le comportementalisme que tu décries plus haut, n'a en fait pas fait ça du tout dans le sens que tu l'imagines... c'est plutôt un bon moyen qu'a trouvé un type aigri et finalement aussi dérangé que Dexter pour exécuter son idée de la justice.

Puis aussi, les conditions dans laquelle il trouve Dexter... le papounet s'est peut-être dit qu'il allait de toute façon être tout cassé de partout et que plutôt qu'une (ou des) thérapies pour calmer tout ça, ça serait plus efficace de canaliser ses penchants.



Donc pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis (pas tapper, ou bien dans L4D) mais c'est peut-être juste le fan de la série en moi qui a du mal  ::|:

----------


## Karibou

> Si tu crois que Chaplin ne faisait que des films à messages, je te conseille de mater ses films faits au temps où il était produit par Mack Senett. C'était complêtement stupide mais toujours très drôle. Et puis je parlais pas de lui mais de cette vision faussée qui tend à faire croire que tout était moins con par le passé.



Voui. Je ne critique pas le rire denué de reflexion, mais la tendance à aller pour lui et pour ce qu'on croit être son antagonisme, la reflexion, chacun dans des cases les plus eloignés l'un de l'autre perdant toute saveur et definition qui leur etaient propre.
Quand je dis en sous-texte "c'etait mieux avant", je trouve qu'il y'avait quand même moins une recherche aussi demonstrative à faire du vulgaire et de la betise crasse (mais ptête qu'il y'a un "camping" ou un "transporteur" realisé par Hawks ou Welles  :^_^: ).

----------


## Frypolar

Pour le côté "orientation psychologique", ou "détection des délinquants", je te conseille vivement de regarder les saisons suivantes, on s'aperçoit justement que ce n'est pas vraiment l'idée que les auteurs ont voulue véhiculer  :;): .

----------


## Elma

Moi c'est vraiment le coté : 

"On voit du malsain et du puant partout, on couine comme une chochotte choqué qu'on est dans notre petit coeur et après on retourne joué à GTA..."

Y'a un truc qui me gène.

----------


## Anonyme9785

Merci Elma...

----------


## alegria unknown

Et c'est pas non plus parce que les scénaristes retournent leur veste à chaque nouvelle saison que ça rend la série mieux réussie dans son ensemble.
Vous êtes quelques-uns à dire que la saison 3 est la meilleure, qu'on voit les choses sous un jour nouveau mais on sent très bien que ce n'était pas prévu au départ. Bon j'arrêtes de jacter, je rouvrirai ma gueule, quand je l'aurais vu en entier cette 3ème saison.  ::):

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Je ne manque pas un épisode de Dexter sur canal, toutefois je trouve, dans ce que je vois des séries et films américain, qu'on a la mentalité du "c'est pas grave de tuer et torturer les méchants puisqu'ils sont méchants" qui dégouline de partout, même dans des séries grand public et surtout depuis le 11 septembre 2001. Je ne connait pas assez la télé américaine pour critiquer plus l'analyse d'Ivan (sur la tv américaine ou sur Dexter en fait?)

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

Accro aux séries, je lui ai accordé 2 épisodes.
Ça m'a fait chier. Voilà, ça m'a juste gonflé. C'est un peu court comme démonstration mais bon...
Il y a beaucoup trop de bonnes séries pour perdre du temps avec les moyennes.
Je suis toujours étonné de voir à quelle point cette série est bien placée dans les différents palmarès qu'on peut trouver ici où là.

----------


## Karibou

> Je ne manque pas un épisode de Dexter sur canal, toutefois je trouve, dans ce que je vois des séries et films américain, qu'on a la mentalité du "c'est pas grave de tuer et torturer les méchants puisqu'ils sont méchants" qui dégouline de partout, même dans des séries grand public et surtout depuis le 11 septembre 2001. Je ne connait pas assez la télé américaine pour critiquer plus l'analyse d'Ivan (sur la tv américaine ou sur Dexter en fait?)


C'est pour ça qu'il faut aller voir le dernier chef d'oeuvre de Eastwood, *Gran Torino*, qui laisse penser à un film d'auto-defense de plus, et qui te retourne comme une crepe en explosant chaque engrenages bien huilé de ce genre qu'on croyait juste être bon à être puant (enfin du moins ceux qui n'opose pas une reflexion sur les actes du personnages). Parce que après tu te dis "ah ouais bon", tu chiales et tu comprends le film d'un coup sur sur ce qu'il est vraiment.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Accro aux séries, je lui ai accordé 2 épisodes.
> Ça m'a fait chier. Voilà, ça m'a juste gonflé. C'est un peu court comme démonstration mais bon...
> Il y a beaucoup trop de bonnes séries pour perdre du temps avec les moyennes.


Il y a beaucoup trop de post intéressants sur ce forum pour perdre son temps avec les moyens.




> C'est pour ça qu'il faut aller voir le dernier chef d'oeuvre de Eastwood, *Gran Torino*, qui laisse penser à un film d'auto-defense de plus, et qui te retourne comme une crepe en explosant chaque engrenages bien huilé de ce genre qu'on croyait juste être bon à être puant (enfin du moins ceux qui n'opose pas une reflexion sur les actes du personnages). Parce que après tu te dis "ah ouais bon", tu chiales et tu comprends le film d'un coup sur sur ce qu'il est vraiment.


Pourtant c'est le cas du personnage de _Taxi Driver_ : 

Spoiler Alert! 


un tordu qui essaie de faire le bien en dessoudant un proxo. Résultat : il est félicité par les parent d'Iris et va se taper l'assistante du proc. Pourtant le film est un chef-d'œuvre.

----------


## getcha

En plus, personnellement, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait cacher le malsain, de manière même générale, car comme disait l'autre, cachez le malsain et il revient au galop. Enfin il ne l'a peut être pas dit comme ca.

D'autant que Dexter est présenté comme "fou" ou mentalement dérangé, et non comme l'occidental moyen.

----------


## Karibou

> Pourtant c'est le cas du personnage de _Taxi Driver_ : un tordu qui essaie de faire le bien en dessoudant un proxo. Résultat : il est félicité par les parent d'Iris et va se taper l'assistante du proc. Pourtant le film est un chef-d'œuvre.


Je te dirai quand je l'aurai vu (bin vi, je l'ai toujours pas matté) si c'est un chef d'oeuvre ou pas (mais à mon avis, ca doit plus tenir de l'histoire, des relations entre personnages, real, photo, interpretation, que sur une reflexion vis a vis de ça, non?)
(mais moi, même si je trouve ça puant, j'aime bien un justicier dans la ville quand même)

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je te dirai quand je l'aurai vu


Ha merde désolé pour le spoil...

----------


## Karibou

> Ha merde désolé pour le spoil...


Ah oui tiens, j'avais même pas capté. 

...

Olala c'est pas très sympa ça!

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Il y a beaucoup trop de post intéressants sur ce forum pour perdre son temps avec les moyens.


Ah ah.  :B): 
Certes, mais je ne t'ai pas forcé à me lire. je vous ferai bien un compte rendu de ce que j'en ai pensé mais je n'en ai ni le temps ni l'envie.
Et puis bon ton avis sur ce que je dis, je m'en tamponne royalement.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Je suis toujours étonné de voir à quelle point cette série est bien placée dans les différents palmarès qu'on peut trouver ici où là.


Parce que c'est bien casté, bien interprété, bien filmé (le boulot du directeur de la photo est sensationnel), et surtout excellemment bien écrit. Enfin effectivement c'est merveilleusement LENT dans le montage, je n'ai pas l'impression de me retrouver face à un stroboscope avec des plans qui durent moins de 3 secondes (ce qui finit inévitablement par me coller la gerbe), et enfin on prend le temps d'exposer des personnages et des situations sur deux ou trois épisodes. Alors bien sûr pour quiconque habitué (conditionné même) à la manière ignoble de monter aujourd'hui en télé ou au ciné, ça doit sembler fade.

Je ne vais pas développer pourquoi je trouve cette série exceptionnelle, d'autres l'ont fait avant moi, inutile de répéter les arguments. Je ne peux effectivement qu'insister sur le fait que le rythme "un épisode - un mort" de la première saison s'efface complètement dans les deux suivantes vers quelque chose de moins morcelé. Il est vrai qu'à ma première vision de la première saison je me suis demandé comment ils arriveraient à tenir dans la durée s'ils gardaient ce postulat de départ. Dans la troisième saison il doit y avoir quoi? 

Spoiler Alert! 


 4 ou 5 meutres à tout casser, dont au moins trois de manière non "conventionnelle"



Par contre Ivan j'ai du mal avec ton argument comme quoi le père aurait du récupérer Dexter... C'est le postulat même de départ que Dexter est un personnage cassé à la base, incapable d'éprouver quoi que ce soit, et qu'il est littéralement un monstre, c'est dit très clairement. Sans ce travail sur le rapport avec le père, il n'y aurait tout simplement pas de Dexter. Le dispositif est clairement immoral, et assumé comme tel. Difficile à mon sens de tirer sur les scénaristes à ce niveau-là : vu la qualité de leur travail, il est clair qu'ils ont voulu naviguer sur le fil du rasoir, entre le délicieusement immoral et le franchement puant. Il y'a clairement une prise de risque ici, et c'est ce qui rend la série intéressante.

Dernier point, la série est basée sur une série de livres, la première saison en est quasiment une adaptation fidèle, les deux autres piochent des éléments ça et là. Donc les scénaristes savaient pertinemment ou ils allaient dès la saison 1.

Hors-sujet :



> Ah ah.
> Certes, mais je ne t'ai pas forcé à me lire. je vous ferai bien un compte rendu de ce que j'en ai pensé mais je n'en ai ni le temps ni l'envie.
> Et puis bon ton avis sur ce que je dis, je m'en tamponne royalement.


Ben si tu ne veux ni être lu, ni lire les autres, ne te fatigue pas à poster sur un forum alors, ça usera moins la molette de ma souris quand je saute tes posts.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> "Dexter" ...


En fait, sans vouloir trop spoiler, tu verras par la suite que l'histoire familiale complexifie un peu la donne. 
Après si on cherche plus le côté moral, c'est après avoir vu toute l'intrigue qu'on peut vraiment porter un jugement, tout comme on peut pas dire 'tel film pue parcequ'il se passe ça au début' ( je dis ça surtout parceque en parallèle de la découverte de l'histoire de sa famille, le personnage Dexter évolue aussi )

----------


## konflict

la saison3 supprime le coté malsain de dexter...il se socialise enormement on le surprends a avoir des reflexions digne d'un futur pere de famille...bref on est bien loin du psychopathe que l'on connaissait.
de ce fait elle n'est pas une reference. 

sur la base des deux premieres saisons , oui, ivan le fou a raison, on est pas si loin d'un "justicier dans la ville" ou le heros fait justice en lieu et place de la loi avec des mothodes brutales et moralement reprouvables.  ...mais et alors ...c'est pas parce qu'une serie ou un film a une porté morale discutable qu'elle ne peut pas etre excellente...
c'est peut etre meme ce qui en fait son charme

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pareil que tout le monde, je ne vois pas en quoi une série comme Dexter serait plus répréhensible que le scénario d'un GTA. Les "parallèles"avec notre actualité sont totalement déplacés (le père adoptif de Dexter SAIT pourquoi Dexter a ses penchants, et c'est pourquoi il comprend qu'il ne peut rien y faire), et hors de propos.

----------


## zurgo

Mon cher Ivan, des fois je me demande si faire des critiques/recommandations à destination d'un public a priori, dans son ensemble, hyper-calé et hyper-informé, n'est pas un peu casse-gueule, vois-tu ?

----------


## Sylvestre

> la saison3 supprime le coté malsain de dexter...il se socialise enormement on le surprends a avoir des reflexions digne d'un futur pere de famille...bref on est bien loin du psychopathe que l'on connaissait.
> de ce fait elle n'est pas une reference.


Pas d'accord. Il est normal que le personnage évolue et se complexifie. D'un point de vue scénaristique tu ne peux pas tenir 2 saisons de 17 épisodes avec l'autiste de la saison 1, ça deviendrait chiant. Tout l'intérêt de cette série vient que chaque saison éclaire les personnages sous un jour légèrement différent. Si la saison 2 avait été la copie carbone de la 1 je n'aurais pas été au bout.



> Mon cher Ivan, des fois je me demande si faire des critiques/recommandations à destination d'un public a priori, dans son ensemble, hyper-calé et hyper-informé, n'est pas un peu casse-gueule, vois-tu ?


Clairement. Mais tout avis est bon à prendre, surtout quand il est argumenté. Et ça a le mérite d'engager des discussions intéressantes, à quelques "accidents" près  ::P:

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Ben si tu ne veux ni être lu, ni lire les autres, ne te fatigue pas à poster sur un forum alors, ça usera moins la molette de ma souris quand je saute tes posts.


Mince je suis tombé sur le fan club...
Bon les gars, tranquille.
J'ai maté j'ai pas aimé. Après peut-être que j'aurai dû persévérer mais ça ne m'en a pas donné envie.

Pour le peu que j'en ai vu, je trouve l'intérêt porté largement usurpé mais bon comme je l'ai dit j'en ai vu que 2. Bref, pas de quoi faire une thèse dessus.

Bref, il y a beaucoup beaucoup de bonnes séries.
Je donne leurs chances à certaines et pas à d'autres. Pas toujours à bon escient mais c'est ainsi.

Je suis sans doute passé à côté mais cet engouement continue de me surprendre.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

:^_^:

----------


## zabuza

Au regard de la saison 3, presque plus aucun meurtres sont présents.
Sinon, je rejoins l'intégralité ( ou presque ) des messages ci haut, Dexter est une série bien fun, si en 2009 t'es choqué par ça..

----------


## Noobz

Dans Dexter on est plus dans des thèmes comme :le marginal et la société,  l'éducation et ses conséquences, que dans une séries policière typique. Tout ça enrobé avec  avec un humour noir bien kiffant. C'est vrai que le premier épisode m'avait fait penser aux films de Charles Bronson, d'ailleurs j'avais zappé au bout de 10 minutes avant d'y revenir en milieu de saison.

----------


## NiKKo-san

Pour ma part, si je trouve un peu gênant le côté " justicier " ( on donne la peine de mort sans jugement, œil pour œil, dent pour dent ), je crie mon amour (très subjectif cela va de soit) pour cette série que j'adore.

La saison 2 de Dexter restera pour moi le moment " seritesque " le plus stressant et enthousiasmant de ma vie de spectateurs, rien que ça.

L'interprétation de Michael C Hall est magistrale, le background de l'histoire sur les trois saisons bien plus subtils qu'il n'y paraît.

Dexter provoque un léger malaise à ceux qui le regarde. A la rigueur c'est plutôt bon signe. Vous êtes normal ! Moi peut être un peu moins car je commence à m'y attacher à ce personnage.

Après la série qu'on l'aime ou qu'on ne l'aime pas.... En tout cas, les ricains les bonnes séries, ils savent les faire. Dexter c'est pas Louis la Brocante !

Je suis complètement d'accord avec Elma sur ses remarques pertinentes concernant la différence qu'il existe entre la violence des films et séries et celle interactive que l'on trouve dans les jeux vidéos. J'aime bien GTA IV mais l'amélioration graphique des carnages rend le jeu moins cartoon que San Andreas...

----------


## malmoutt3

attention ivan , la crise de vieillesse arrive , bientot tu regarderas tes enfants adolescents , tu leur montreras un vieux dvd de friends en leur disant :"tu vois ça c était rock roll mes enfants , c est pas vos series hyperviolentes de merde "  (sisisi comme quand ton papa te parler de happydays)  ::P:

----------


## Narvin Bertha

Le problème de dexter, c'est surtout que c'est une série pour ado mal écrite, mal joué (sauf dexter et sans doute un ou deux autres perso) et qui ne sait pas où elle va. C'est pas honteux, c'est juste parfaitement oubliable (sur les 6 épisodes que j'ai vu, je ne doute pas que ça devienne absolument génial dès le 7ème comme c'est toujours le cas). Je ne vais pas commencer à me pencher sur les travers moraux de la série quand les critères de qualité de base pour que j'aprecie le matage ne sont pas là.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Mince je suis tombé sur le fan club...
> Bon les gars, tranquille.
> J'ai maté j'ai pas aimé. Après peut-être que j'aurai dû persévérer mais ça ne m'en a pas donné envie.


Au cas ou tu n'aurais pas compris, nous ne te reprochions pas de ne pas avoir aimé mais de le balancer sans aucune argumentation ni commentaire pertinent, d'où les remarques sur l'inutilité de ton post.



> Le problème de dexter, c'est surtout que c'est une série pour ado mal écrite, mal joué (sauf dexter et sans doute un ou deux autres perso) et qui ne sait pas où elle va.


Mauvaise foi.
Les qualités et le savoir faire sont indéniables. Après on peut ne pas aimer (encore heureux!) mais oser dire que c'est mal écrit... Effectivement, les cliffhangers arrivent en général vers le 8e/9e épisode, dommage pour toi  ::P: 

edit : quoique si tu l'as vu en VF il est possible que cette dernière massacre les dialogues, c'est pas impossible. Il faut toujours voir les oeuvres audiovisuelles en VO !

----------


## pseudoridicule

Le plus chiant dans Dexter, c'est que ça devient une série à l'eau de rose lambda en plus vers la fin de la première saison.

EDIT : de toute façon, les séries amerloques, c'est que de la merde...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Le problème de dexter, c'est surtout que c'est une série *pour ado* mal écrite, mal joué (sauf dexter et sans doute un ou deux autres perso) et qui ne sait pas où elle va. C'est pas honteux, c'est juste parfaitement oubliable (sur les 6 épisodes que j'ai vu, je ne doute pas que ça devienne absolument génial dès le 7ème comme c'est toujours le cas). Je ne vais pas commencer à me pencher sur les travers moraux de la série quand les critères de qualité de base pour que j'aprecie le matage ne sont pas là.


Bon alors premièrement tu vas d'abord commencer par calmer tes invectives contre ceux qui aiment. Deuxièmement, on aimerait, si c'est pas trop demandé, que tu développes un peu pourquoi c'est mal écrit, mal joué etc. Le bon goût de la France te remercie.

----------


## Narvin Bertha

Attend, dans dexter, y'a quand même des scène bien digne de l'autre série marseillaise sur F2, genre celle où le flic black va taunter le chef de la mafia... On fait difficilement plus ridicule, ça culmine pas mal : mal joué, mal écrit... Toute la série n'est pas de ce niveau, mais quand on arrive à pondre des trucs pareil, tu devines bien que les auteurs dérrière manque sérieusement de talent.

Et j'ai bien évidement maté mes 6 épisodes en VO.

----------


## malmoutt3

ça me fais bien marrer de voir parler de MORALITé hahahahahah (tiens jme marre)

je sais pas moi , une grande partie des jeux auquels on joue nous demande de trucider des gens (et souvent par centaines) que ce soit les FPS , les STR , les SHOOT THEM UP , les BEAT THEM ALL (tiens rien que le titre beat them all a un coté trés moral non ?) et j en passe .

Si on prend le premier mario , pourquoi doit on tuer toute les tortues ? Pauvre petit animal craintif que l on extermine parce qu elles peuvent nous tuer si on les touche , oui oui , elles ne sont pas agressives mais par soucis de la menace on les extermine par dizaine chaque niveaux , c est vraiment insoutenable une telle philosophie meriterait la censure pur et simple , NON A L EXTERMINATION DES TORTUES , NON A L AGRESSION , OUI A LA PAIX ENTRE ESPECES !!

Que dire de la nouvelle generations tel gta ... alors franchement parler de moralité c est l hopital qui se fout de la charité .

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

Dites les gars, faudrait un peu calmer vos ardeurs.
On a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec vous.
On a le droit de ne pas faire un message de 75 lignes pour se justifier.
On a le droit au j'aime/j'aime pas.

Faut pas prendre tout ça trop à cœur.

----------


## Narvin Bertha

Super newbie : tain, je t'avais presque répondu sans même avoir lu ton message. Remate le passage dont je parle, je crois qu'on ne peut pas mieux illustrer les critiques (enfin la plupart, le fait que ça ne sache pas où ça va, c'est plutôt au niveau des épisode qui se traine et semble refuser de faire avancer la trame globale que ça se sent).

Et je ne vois pas en quoi j'insulte ceux qui aiment en disant que c'est une série pour ado (ce qui est la vérité). Si je dis que Naruto est un manga à destination du public jeune, ça ne veut pas forcement dire que les adultes le lisant sont des attardés. Pareil pour dexter.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Dites les gars, faudrait un peu calmer vos ardeurs.
> On a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec vous.
> On a le droit de ne pas faire un message de 75 lignes pour se justifier.
> On a le droit au j'aime/j'aime pas.
> 
> Faut pas prendre tout ça trop à cœur.


J'allais faire une remarque comme ça, mais ça sert à rien. 
Je serais plutot de l'avis de ceux qui disent que Dexter, c'est de la merde en boite. Mais je peux comprendre qu'on aime bien aussi. On a pas tous bon gout... :B):

----------


## BoZo

Tout d'abord je trouve que Michael C Hall est vraiment très bon dans Dexter. 
Pour appuyer les propos de mes petits camarades, c'est vrai qu'il y a une vraie évolution du personnage au fil des 3 saisons  

Spoiler Alert! 


 même si je trouve la saison 3 bien en dessous des autres 

 Après cette série ne vaut pas une production HBO certes, mais je la trouve suffisamment original pour que j'ai attendu les épisodes avec impatience. 
Après l'identification du perso, pour reprendre Oz, ca me choque pas plus que de m'identifier à Kareem Said ou Beecher...
Pour la finesse de la série, je la trouve supérieur à la majorité des séries.

----------


## NiKKo-san

> quoique si tu l'as vu en VF il est possible que cette dernière massacre les dialogues, c'est pas impossible. Il faut toujours voir les oeuvres audiovisuelles en VO !


+1 c'est on ne peut plus certain ! Quelle massacre Californication en VF !!! Honteux !!!




> Et je ne vois pas en quoi j'insulte ceux qui aiment en disant que c'est une série pour ado (ce qui est la vérité).


(Pas d'insultes STP, je donne juste mon avis). Je trouve que tu exagères un peu, DEXTER c'est pas Une, Dos, Très ou Texas Ranger.

Pour ce qui est du reste, chacun ces goût. Pour ma part, DEXTER : c'est super bien écrit, super bien joué, super bien filmé.

Et je prends mon pied  :;):

----------


## Narvin Bertha

Pour être pertinant par rapport au débat, je dirais que les oeuvres d'art n'ont pas pour vocation d'être des traités philosophiques. Elles peuvent être moralement puante sans même que l'auteur partage cette morale. Les films de justicier bien facho peuvent être appréciable pour leur morale justement parce qu'ils nous permettent d'expurger nos pulsion de justice sauvage, mais ça ne veut pas dire que nous, ou le réal, cautionnons ça dans la vraie vie.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Pour être pertinant par rapport au débat, je dirais que les oeuvres d'art n'ont pas pour vocation d'être des traités philosophiques. Elles peuvent être moralement puante sans même que l'auteur partage cette morale. Les films de justicier bien facho peuvent être appréciable pour leur morale justement parce qu'ils nous permettent d'expurger nos pulsion de justice sauvage, mais ça ne veut pas dire que nous, ou le réal, cautionnons ça dans la vraie vie.


Je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs on a parlé de Clint Eastwood dans le thread mais c'était sans oublier qu'il a lui même remis au goût du jour l'auto-défense filmique avec les "_Inspecteur Harry_" (super bons films mais avec un discours républicain bien sécuritaire et très NRA).

----------


## Sylvestre

> Dites les gars, faudrait un peu calmer vos ardeurs.
> On a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec vous.
> On a le droit de ne pas faire un message de 75 lignes pour se justifier.
> On a le droit au j'aime/j'aime pas.
> 
> Faut pas prendre tout ça trop à cœur.


On a le droit de ne pas poster pour ne rien dire. (bis repetita)

"j'aime pas : voilà pourquoi", c'est intéressant et ça peut même démarrer une discussion argumentée apte à faire avancer le schmilblick, comme l'a fait Ivan, ce ne serait pas mal que tu suives son modèle  ::P: .

"J'aime pas parce que c'est de la merde et je vais pas me faire chier à dire pourquoi", c'est de la rhétorique de gamin de 10 ans et on s'en fout.

Une ultime fois : à aucun moment je ne t'ai reproché de ne pas avoir aimé, il est tout à fait normal que tu apprécies des choses que je déteste et inversement, ça ne fait pas de toi un crétin fini à mes yeux, et j'espère que la réciproque est vraie. Mais l'absence d'argumentaire ou de justification voire de début de commencement de la moindre idée un tant soit peut énoncée clairement nuit gravement à ton propos. C'est la base de l'expression écrite, je pense que l'on a du t'apprendre ça à l'école. Fin du sketch pour ma part.




> avec les "Inspecteur Harry" (super bons films mais avec un discours républicain bien sécuritaire et très NRA).


Y'avait une bonne dose de second degré dans les Dirty Harry quand même (ok, surtout le premier, après c'est moins clair...), mais effectivement moi j'ai toujours adoré les vrais gros salopards sans conscience au cinoche, voir Pacino dans Scarface ou Joe Pesci dans les Affranchis s'en donner à coeur joie dans le registre psychopathe, quel pied !

----------


## LaVaBo

Si y'a bien un truc qui m'avait marqué quand j'ai regardé la saison 1 de Dexter, c'est justement de trouver le héro "sympa" tout en voyant ce qu'il est capable de faire.

Et ça m'a troublé sur toute la saison, on s'attache à lui, et à chaque fois qu'il choppe une victime, on se retrouve en porte-à-faux, à le trouver sympa mais monstrueux en même temps.

Ca crée une sorte de malaise du au décalage, mais qu'on sent bien amené et contrôlé par la réalisation. Et ça amène à se poser des questions ("mais qu'est-ce qui fait qu'on ne lui en veut pas alors qu'il agit de façon aussi immonde"), ce qui n'est pas le cas de beaucoup de séries...

Le coup du papa, waip c'est tout sauf logique ; mais qu'une série sur un serial killer amène le spectateur lambda à se poser des questions sur son côté malsain, je trouve ça plutôt positif, bien plus qu'une approche consensuelle qui aurait flingué toute la subtilité du personnage.
Evidemment, je suis le "spectateur lambda" dont je parle ci-dessus. Comme l'a dit quelqu'un, faudrait pas que ça soit vu totalement au 1er degré (pas niveau humour les degrés, mais sur la façon dont le spectateur appréhende la violence dans la série).

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs on a parlé de Clint Eastwood dans le thread mais c'était sans oublier qu'il a lui même remis au goût du jour l'auto-défense filmique avec les "_Inspecteur Harry_" (super bons films mais avec un discours républicain bien sécuritaire et très NRA).


Ouh la, tu dis un peu comme les critiques de l'époque qui traitaient Clint de noms d'oiseaux quand il sortait (avec Don Siegel) Dirty Harry.
Il me semble que le discours de Siegel et Eastwood était plutôt cynique. Comme quand Verhoeven fait son Starship Troopers.

Pour en revenir à Dexter, ah non j'ai dit que je finissais la 3ème avant.  ::(:

----------


## Vevster

> Ouh la, tu dis un peu comme les critiques de l'époque qui traitaient Clint de noms d'oiseaux quand il sortait (avec Don Siegel) Dirty Harry.
> Il me semble que le discours de Siegel et Eastwood était plutôt cynique. Comme quand Verhoeven fait son Starship Troopers.
> 
> Pour en revenir à Dexter, ah non j'ai dit que je finissais la 3ème avant.


Exactement. Eastwood l'a suffisamment répété...

en plus, parler de NRA avec Dirty Harry comme référence, c'est faire un raccourci énorme ou ne pas connaître la problématique. Facile de mettre DH, NRA, Républicains etc..dans un même sac.

Sachant qu'il y a pleins de Démocrates inscrits à la NRA....

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Une ultime fois : à aucun moment je ne t'ai reproché de ne pas avoir aimé, il est tout à fait normal que tu apprécies des choses que je déteste et inversement, ça ne fait pas de toi un crétin fini à mes yeux, et j'espère que la réciproque est vraie. Mais l'absence d'argumentaire ou de justification voire de début de commencement de la moindre idée un tant soit peut énoncée clairement nuit gravement à ton propos. C'est la base de l'expression écrite, je pense que l'on a du t'apprendre ça à l'école. Fin du sketch pour ma part.


J'ai sûrement dû sécher ce jour là.
Mon propos c'était j'aime pas. Je ne pense pas que tu aies eu du mal à comprendre mon propos. Si ?
Ah... Désolé.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Ouh la, tu dis un peu comme les critiques de l'époque qui traitaient Clint de noms d'oiseaux quand il sortait (avec Don Siegel) Dirty Harry.
> Il me semble que le discours de Siegel et Eastwood était plutôt cynique. Comme quand Verhoeven fait son Starship Troopers.
> 
> Pour en revenir à Dexter, ah non j'ai dit que je finissais la 3ème avant.


Je ne crois pas. Pour ce qui concerne Verhoeven je suis bien d'accord qu'il s'agit d'une satire tellement le trait est acerbe mais pour Les _Inspecteur Harry_ je suis plutôt de l'avis de cette notice Wikipédia qui correspond bien à mes souvenirs : 

"C'est, avant tout, toute forme de dérive de la société traditionnelle américaine qui est dénoncée à travers "L'inspecteur Harry". L'exemple le plus marquant reste la dernière scène du film où le spectateur remarque sans peine la boucle "Peace and Love" attachée au ceinturon du psychopathe alors qu'il flotte mort dans le lac, la production dénonçant très clairement les dérives libertaires et anticonformistes de l'époque dont faisait partie le mouvement Hippie."

Et finalement, Eastwood a toujours revendiqué son attachement au parti républicain.

----------


## Fredator

> Moi, la violence sans rime ni raison, ça me barbe. Et d'ailleurs, je commence à en avoir sérieusement assez de cet archétype du serial-killer qu'on nous refourgue partout comme le grand croque-mitaine des temps modernes. Et là où un cinéaste comme Scorcese a pu utiliser la violence, et même l'ultra violence, comme une métaphore de la construction de la société américaine, aujourd'hui à la télévision elle n'est que complaisance et racolage. Et c'est bien mon problème avec "Dexter".


La violence sans raison : Dexter, justement, ne tue pas sans raison. Et la série Dexter n'est pas si violente, on ne voit jamais le coté "boucherie". C'est pas une série pour enfant non plus, mais ca reste très correcte.

Je suis plus choquer par les séance de tortures de "24", même si il est censé être un "gentil".

Évidemment, Dexter est une série dont le héros est un "méchant", mais ce n'est pas nouveau : The Shield, Les Sopranos, etc... Et dans le monde du jeu vidéo, GTA c'est pas de la violence gratuite avec identification au personnage principal a 100% ?

Je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de finesse dans Dexter, de bons acteurs, c'est bien réalisé, une bonne BO. Y'a des passages "abusés", mais ca reste l'exception.

On peut ne pas aimé la série, mais la trouver "puante" parce qu'elle racolle ? Non, c'est pas possible. Pas toi Ivan.

J'aimerais que tu vois la seconde saison, si ce n'est pas trop demander, et que tu nous en parle.

Concernant le coté : "ouais le papa c'est pas logique ce qu'il fait". A mon avis, la réalité dépasse souvent la fiction. (Logique de congeler son nouveau né ?)

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de finesse dans Dexter, de bons acteurs, c'est bien réalisé, une bonne BO.


Rhâââ c'est vrai que les ziks sont du pur jus quand même:
http://www.sho.com/site/dexter/home.do

----------


## Daweed

En tout cas le générique de dexter est une petite merveille, bourré de metaphore très esthétique. Pour ce qui est de la serie, j'ai vu les 3 saisons.
Je vais pas me battre a savoir qui a la science infuse pour reconnaitre une bonne serie d'une mauvaise. Tu accroche ou pas, s'tout.

----------


## fwouedd

J'ai bien aimé au début, mais plus ça va, plus Dexter perds en crédibilité et la série son originalité. 

Bon je spoile un peu la saison 2 (ou 3 je sais plus trop ou j'ai lâché l'affaire) :



Spoiler Alert! 


En deux (et demi?) saisons, on passe du gars froid qui ne peut rien ressentir depuis qu'il est né,qui a besoin de tuer à un énième "playboy" sombre mais qui fini par s'attacher, qui aime les enfants, qui veux devenir père et assumer ses responsabilités. Ça me donne l'impression d'être précisément calculé pour séduire les dames.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bon, je me doutais bien que ça allait être compliqué cette affaire... Chacun a son avis, et je vous ai livré le mien (avant qu'on m'accuse de faire du Télérama, notez l'insistance avec laquelle j'ai précisé qu'il s'agissait de MON point de vue : "ME pose un problème", "A MON avis", etc.). Mon avis n'est pas parole d'évangile, mais il a l'avantage d'être relativement argumenté. Je voudrais rappeler à certains ici-bas que sans argumentation, il n'y pas de discussion possible (une succession de j'aime / j'aime pas, c'est lassant).
Maintenant, mettons deux trois choses au point:
 
 


> Je comprend vraiment pas ta réaction Ivan. Toute la série ce base sur ce personnage, mais en la regardant je me suis beaucoup plus sentit dans une position de spectateur et non pas d'acteur. Je ne trouve pas qu'il y ai beaucoup de procédé stylistique et cinématographique fait pour s'identifier au personnage principale.


On mélange un peu tout là. D'abord, c'est le principe même d'un récit réussi (quel qu'il soit, roman, TV, chanson…) que d'essayer d'impliquer le spectateur et qu'il s'identifie à au moins un personnage. Le tout est de décider lequel (ou lesquels, parce qu'on peut très bien s'amuser à faire basculer cet attachement lors de la construction dramatique). Et ici, que ça vous plaise ou non, que vous le ressentiez ou non (c'est un autre problème), tous les éléments sont au service d'une identification à Dexter : c'est le personnage principal; la grande majorité des événements sont envisagés de son point de vue; et en prime, nous sommes en voix off dans sa tête.
 
 


> De plus parler de politiquement correct et etre choqué par la violence de cette série (que je trouve vraiment légère par rapport à la violence des mots et des situations de certaine autre séries, qui sont pourtant parfois aussi terriblement bien foutu comme Oz, parmis d'autres.), alors que vous criez toujours sur "famille de france" et les autres anti-jeux vidéo et anti-violence.


 


> ça me fais bien marrer de voir parler de MORALITé hahahahahah (tiens jme marre)


  Après dix ans de boulot à Joystick et Canard PC, je crois être peu soupçonnable de "politiquement correct" (d'ailleurs on peut se demander si en l'occurrence, le politiquement correct ne serait pas justement de surtout ne pas se poser de questions: tout est bien, tout est respectable, chacun son point de vue, dormez en paix braves gens; mais bref, c'est un autre débat).
  Par ailleurs, je ne parle jamais de moralité; c'est au contraire cette série qui, en effectuant des efforts de justification des crimes de Dexter parce qu'il ne tue que des tueurs, introduit une tentative de moralité. Personnellement, j'aurais de loin préféré un personnage totalement immoral : un Jim Profitt vaudra toujours cent Morgan Dexter et Vic Mackey que les scénaristes s'échinent à excuser d'une façon ou d'une autre.
 



> Ca vous parait normal de jouer à GTA4 ou à toute une tripoté de jeux, tous plus violents (voir malsain) les uns que les autres, mais dans une série là ca te genes... J'avoue je pige pas du tout.


 


> Moi c'est vraiment le coté : 
>   "On voit du malsain et du puant partout, on couine comme une chochotte choqué qu'on est dans notre petit coeur et après on retourne joué à GTA..."
>   Y'a un truc qui me gène.


 


> Et dans le monde du jeu vidéo, GTA c'est pas de la violence gratuite avec identification au personnage principal a 100% ?


  D'abord, il y a des jeux qui me gênent, que je trouve moches, complaisants, vulgaires, racoleurs et malsains; il y en a même qui me font gerber. Et je ne l'ai jamais caché. On peut défendre le jeu vidéo en tant que loisir sans pour autant défendre tous les jeux sur un pied d'égalité. C'est comme le cinéma.
  Ensuite, je défendrais sans hésitation GTA III, IV et suivants; non content de n'être après tout qu'une version vidéoludique du "jeu du gendarme et du voleur", c'est aussi une production en direct filiation des films de gangsters classiques, du "Parrain" aux "Affranchis" en passant, pourquoi pas, par "Casino". A aucun moment on ne cherche à justifier les actes des (anti) héros. Il n'y a aucune ambiguïté. Si les créateurs de GTA affirment qu'il s'agit d'une critique de la société américaine, on peut se contenter d'observer qu'il s'agit surtout d'un collage d'hommages successifs à un certain cinéma, celui de Scorsese et de Coppola pour faire court, lui même porteur d'une vision et d'un discours sur l'Amérique et ses illusions.
 



> En fait, sans vouloir trop spoiler, tu verras par la suite que l'histoire familiale complexifie un peu la donne.
>   Après si on cherche plus le côté moral, c'est après avoir vu toute l'intrigue qu'on peut vraiment porter un jugement, tout comme on peut pas dire 'tel film pue parcequ'il se passe ça au début' ( je dis ça surtout parceque en parallèle de la découverte de l'histoire de sa famille, le personnage Dexter évolue aussi )


 


> Franchement Ivan le Fou sans aucune agressivité je te le dis, ta critiques de Dexter pue du slip.
>   D'abord parce qu'elle ne considère que la saison 1, qui mets méthodiquement en place tout ce que tu décris et apprécie mais aussi tout ce que tu abhorre de façon a mon humble avis parfaitement consciente, et sciemment. Justement pour mieux préparer la suite.
> (…) bref tu es passé à coté à mon avis Ivan, même si sa s'explique par le fait que la saison 1 n'est qu'une mise en bouche.


  Je revendique le droit absolu de parler de la première saison sans avoir vu les suivantes. Et même de juger de la série sur sa première saison. D'abord parce que c'est à ce jour la seule à être sortie en DVD et que je cause ici que de ce qui est sorti et légalement disponible. 
  Ensuite parce qu'une saison est un bloc suffisamment cohérent pour tenir debout tout seul. Du reste, si je comprend bien ce que vous en dites, il me semble que mes critiques portent sur des éléments structuraux de la série : ni l'évolution de dexter ni les éclaircissements sur ses antécédents ne changent le problème. Bien au contraire si cela va encore plus dans le sens d'une "justification" du personnage.
 



> attention ivan , la crise de vieillesse arrive , bientot tu regarderas tes enfants adolescents , tu leur montreras un vieux dvd de friends en leur disant :"tu vois ça c était rock roll mes enfants , c est pas vos series hyperviolentes de merde " (sisisi comme quand ton papa te parler de happydays)


  Ouais, je suis un vieux réac. Je n'ai pas toujours été vieux, mais réac oui, j'assume  :B): 




> Je vais pas me battre a savoir qui a la science infuse pour reconnaitre une bonne serie d'une mauvaise. Tu accroche ou pas, s'tout.


  Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, rien n'interdit de réfléchir à ce qu'on regarde. 
  Ni à pourquoi ça nous plait, ou nous déplait.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mon cher Ivan, des fois je me demande si faire des critiques/recommandations à destination d'un public a priori, dans son ensemble, hyper-calé et hyper-informé, n'est pas un peu casse-gueule, vois-tu ?


Oui, sans doute, mais c'est stimulant. Ceci dit, d'une part ceux qui écrivent ici ne sont pas forcément représentatifs du lectorat dans son ensemble; d'autre part, _"hyper-calé et hyper-informé"_ peut-être (quoique des fois...), mais science sans conscience...  :<_<:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je ne crois pas. Pour ce qui concerne Verhoeven je suis bien d'accord qu'il s'agit *d'une satire* tellement le trait est acerbe mais pour Les _Inspecteur Harry_ je suis plutôt de l'avis de cette notice Wikipédia qui correspond bien à mes souvenirs : 
> 
> "C'est, avant tout, *toute forme de dérive de la société traditionnelle américaine qui est dénoncée* à travers "L'inspecteur Harry". L'exemple le plus marquant reste la dernière scène du film où le spectateur remarque sans peine la boucle "Peace and Love" attachée au ceinturon du psychopathe alors qu'il flotte mort dans le lac, *la production dénonçant très clairement les dérives libertaires et anticonformistes de l'époque dont faisait partie le mouvement Hippie*."
> 
> Et finalement, Eastwood a toujours revendiqué son attachement au parti républicain.


La définition de satire sur Wikipedia, donc.



> Une satire est une œuvre dont l'objectif est de critiquer son sujet (des individus, des organisations, des États, etc. ...


Donc, L'Inspecteur Harry est une satire du mouvement hippie, non ?

Pis bon les citations Wikipedia... Je préfèrerais avoir TON argumentation  ::): 

Et sinon, j'adore les syllogismes boiteux.

----------


## Super_Newbie

J'aurais dû mettre satire *de la société militariste* américaine pour _Starship Trooper_, c'est vrai. Mais le débat était de savoir si _Inspecteur Harry_ était du second degré ou cynique (comme Starship Trooper) et là je maintiens que non /fin du HS.

----------


## tomlefol

Et bien je n'ai pas encore vu cette série qu'on m'a pourtant conseillé plusieurs fois mais je dois reconnaitre que j'ai trouvé la critique d'Ivan particulièrement bien formulée et argumentée. Avec ce qu'il faut de précaution. Personnellement j'aime également faire attention à ce genre de propos induits dans les productions de divertissement (même si parfois ils résultent plus d'une somme de "coincidences", de choix non réfléchis, voire d'une volonté d'interprétation de la part du "critique" que d'une volonté réelle des auteurs). Et pourtant, comme Ivan si je l'ai bien lu, je déteste les moralistes et puritains du dimanche...

Cette situation est plutôt complexe... comment défendre un droit, voire une nécessité, d'expression totalement libre tout en réfléchissant sur les dérives que cela peut entrainer ? Il me semble que justement c'est en réfléchissant, partageant les avis sur les productions que cela peut se mettre en place. En acceptant de réfléchir réellement sur un avis divergeant avant de le lapider et d'éviter de tout de suite l'associer à des avis préalablement entendu. Ivan nous donne son avis et sa lecture d'une série, je ne pense pas que son propos soit que cette série mériterait d'être interdite par exemple. De là je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer son effarouchement envers Dexter de la même manière que ceux des moralistes puritains envers plein d'autres production. Il y la place entre la propagande/lobyisme et l'avis.

Bon, sur ce, j'ai bien envie de la voir maintenant cette série pour me faire mon avis... c'est malin !  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> je ne pense pas que son propos soit que cette série mériterait d'être interdite par exemple.


Évidemment que non !




> Bon, sur ce, j'ai bien envie de la voir maintenant cette série pour me faire mon avis... c'est malin !


Argh...

----------


## Trebad

Je suis sans doute à contre courant, mais pour ma part, j'ai préféré les deux premières saisons à la troisième lors de laquelle je trouve que l'on cherche à trop humaniser Dexter. C'est peut être intéressant, mais j'ai trouvé ça nettement moins fun. Je dois être un pervers. 

Pour ce qui est des personnages secondaires, j'ai adoré leur superficialité assumée. Chacun d'entre eux (la Lieutenant, le Techos Japonais, le flic latino, la soeur etc.) sont des caricatures décrites en 3 bullet points dans la bilble des scénaristes. Ce qui était au départ, j'imagine, une volonté d'introduire des personnages totalement faux, artificiels, pour générer du comique et faire contre poids au sordide de Dexter, s'est révélé, de mon point de vue, un des points forts de la série. 

Au fil des épisodes, les persos gagnent tous en consistance, mais gardent ces traits caricaturaux qui font leur force et sont d'un contraste assez intéressant avec le personnage principal qui gagne de nouvelles facettes, parfois puantes, mais intéressantes. 

Même si Dexter n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux, ça reste, de mon point de vue, tout a fait fréquentable, du moins jusqu'à la 3ème saison qui par l'arrivée d'un nouveau personnage perd en percussion, du moins dans sa première moitié.

----------


## tomlefol

> Argh...


Je voudrais pas en rajouter une couche mais c'est entièrement de ta faute  :^_^:

----------


## alegria unknown

> J'aurais dû mettre satire *de la société militariste* américaine pour _Starship Trooper_, c'est vrai. Mais le débat était de savoir si _Inspecteur Harry_ était du second degré ou cynique (comme Starship Trooper) et là je maintiens que non /fin du HS.


Bon j'avoue j'ai fait le casse-bonbon.
Nan, c'est toi qui a commencé le HS, c'est moi qui clôture ! /HS

Et Jim Profitt, M.Le Fou, c'était quoi le nom de la série, je me souviens plus ? je n'ai pu voir que le premier y a un petit moment, mais ça avait l'air sans concession, en effet.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je voudrais pas en rajouter une couche mais c'est entièrement de ta faute


Si au moins j'ai pu servir à ce que tu te la fasses prêter au lieu de l'acheter... ::|:

----------


## BoZo

> Je suis sans doute à contre courant, mais pour ma part, j'ai préféré les deux premières saisons à la troisième lors de laquelle je trouve que l'on cherche à trop humaniser Dexter. C'est peut être intéressant, mais j'ai trouvé ça nettement moins fun. Je dois être un pervers. 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des personnages secondaires, j'ai adoré leur superficialité assumée. Chacun d'entre eux (la Lieutnant, le Techos Japonais, la soeur etc.) sont des caricatures décrites en 3 bullet points dans la bilble des scénaristes. Ce qui était au départ, j'imagine, une volonté d'introduire des personnages totalement faux, artificiels, pour générer du comique et faire contre poids au sordide de Dexter, s'est révélé, de mon point de vue, un des points forts de la série. 
> 
> Au fil des épisodes, les persos gagnent tous en consistance, mais gardent ces traits caricaturaux qui font leur force et sont d'un contraste assez intéressant avec le personnage principal qui gagne de nouvelles facettes, parfois puantes, mais intéressantes. 
> 
> Même si Dexter n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux, ça reste, de mon point de vue, tout a fait fréquentable, du moins jusqu'à la 3ème saison qui par l'arrivée d'un nouveau personnage perd en percussion, du moins dans sa première moitié.


Clairement la saison 3 est bien en deça.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et Jim Profitt, M.Le Fou, c'était quoi le nom de la série, je me souviens plus ? je n'ai pu voir que le premier y a un petit moment, mais ça avait l'air sans concession, en effet.


"Profit", tout bêtement.

----------


## tomlefol

> Si au moins j'ai pu servir à ce que tu te la fasses prêter au lieu de l'acheter...


On dit ça, on dit ça mais je serais presque à penser que ton ultime but caché était de faire acheter la série aux réticents  :^_^: 

...mais non je ne l'achèterais pas, j'ai plusieurs potes fan, ils devraient pouvoir me prêter ça.

----------


## alegria unknown

> "Profit", tout bêtement.


Ah mince, sans doute pour ça que ça ne me revenait pas. Merci.

----------


## Super_Newbie

J'aime quand tout fini bien  ::'(:

----------


## alegria unknown

> J'aime quand tout fini bien


 ::P:  Comme dans Dexter quoi...

Pardon.

----------


## zabuza

> Je serais plutot de l'avis de ceux qui disent que Dexter, c'est de la merde en boite. Mais je peux comprendre qu'on aime bien aussi. On a pas tous bon gout...


Bha tu sais aimer plus belle la vie c'est pas avoir bon goût...

----------


## Karibou

> J'aime quand tout fini bien


comme dans Taxi Driver QUE TU M4AS SPOILE!

(mais ca m'est egal)

(BATARD§§)

----------


## Steack

Comme beaucoup de personne qui ont posté et qui pense être bizarre je vais pas faire exception: Personnelement j'adore Dexter et c'est un des rares divertissements que j'adore pour ce qu'il est, ce qu'il devient, ce qu'il a était, et ce qu'il sera.
Peut importe les ficelle pas trés subtil qu'utilise les prod', je joue le jeu et c'est pas si pourri.
Le personnage de Dexter dans la saison 1 ma captivé pour ce côté "non-humain", par rapport à d'autre divertissement qui cherche à montré cette "désacralisation du bien", je trouve que là c'est plutôt réussi (du moins pas raté).
Dans la saison 2 

Spoiler Alert! 


la remise en question du code de Harry, la découverte d'un pére pas si fort que ça, la libération en somme de Dexter

, tout cela ma beaucoup intrigué.
Je me prononcerai pas sur la saison 3 que je regarde actuellement  ::P: 

On pourrai reproché le fait que Dexter s'humanise trop vite, que sa perd de son sens, etc. N'empêche que cette série elle fait du bien entre des merdes comme Grey's Anatomy et Plus belle la vie.

Aprés je trouve l'article trés interessant, trés bien construit comme toujours chez Canard PC, puis sa me rappelle ce que j'aime dans ce canard: Même si on aime quelque chose on trouve les defaults et on les exposent.
Certain appelle sa être réac. ou être aigri, moi j'appelle ça être objectif, c'est si rare les boîtes comme ça.
On le dit pas assez mais merci Canard PC  ::lol::

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai réalisé qu'en fait Ivan a vu le comportement du père, l'apprentissage, comme une justification des crimes de Dexter.

J'avais vu ça comme son père qui essaie de limiter les dégâts, de faire le "moins pire possible" en sachant que son gamin est un tueur compulsif. Il essaie de trouver une façon qui choque moins sa morale, en sachant qu'il condamne Dexter s'il ne fait rien.
En fait, j'ai déporté la responsabilité des saletés du héros sur son père, et pas sur le scénariste, en me disant que le scénariste avait le même point de vue que moi (que le père est un enfoiré qui préfère cautionner des meurtres bien sales plutôt que de laisser son gamin prendre des risques).

J'ai l'impression que toi Ivan, si je peux te tutoyer, tu as vu ça comme le père essayant de former son fils pour en faire une arme contre les autres serial killers.
Et là, ça serait le scénariste qui serait directement responsable d'un côté bien malsain de l'histoire.

Bon, pas simple à expliquer, je ne sais pas si le début sera bien interprété. J'ai du mal à détailler la différence personnage/scénariste comme je la vois, je manque probablement de bagage littéraire.

----------


## meg

Moult pavés...aussi serai-je bref : Dans le noir, au casque, en VO avec un bon gros jo.. enfin peinard quoi.

Laissez vous mener par Dexter Morgan au pays des merveilles...

Envoutant, oppressant...juste beau.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ha merde désolé pour le spoil...


Ben rajoute la balise avant de gâcher la fin à d'autres personnes alors... D'autant plus que la fin que tu racontes n'est pas si tranchée que ça, si ça peut rassurer ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Scorcese laisse le choix au spectateur de penser que c'est réel ou imaginaire, moi je préfère la théorie du délire comateux tellement ça serait ringard sinon.



PS : Sinon concernant dexter j'ai abandonné avant la fin de la première saison parce que j'accrochais pas. Du coup je suis pas hyper bien placé pour en parler, mais je ne considère pas que des agissements soient cautionnés par le fait que ce que soient ceux du héros. Après c'est trop lointain dans mon esprit pour savoir si je considère que c'est le cas dans cette série... Bon ok j'aurais dû fermer ma gueule.

----------


## Seymos

C'est marrant, je dirais que le plus pervers dans Dexter, c'est quand même le père, ce qu'on apprend que lors de la 2ème saison. Dexter n'est qu'une victime de son histoire et de son éducation. Le mélange entre l'affect (les événements traumatisants de l'enfance de Dexter) et l'éducation de son père explique le personnage de Dexter.
En tout cas, le générique est un chef d'oeuvre, tout en nuance..

Au fait hors-sujet total
"Bien faire, et laisser braire." c'est la devise de la 4ème compagnie du 21ème RIMa. Ivan tu ferais pas du message subliminal : "Engagez vous, rengagez vous dans les troupes coloniales !!!"

----------


## Atypik

Etant tombé par hasard sur cette série j'ai decidé de lire les deux romans dont elle s'inspire "ce cher dexter" et "le retour de dexter" de jeff lindsay et je peux vous dire que j'accroche bien sur le style de l'auteur dont le début de l'épisode 1 que j'ai vu s'inspire presque à la lettre du thriller.

j'ai la saison 1 et 2 qui attend la fin de mes lectures et je tréssaille d'impatience car une fois n'est pas coutumes les personnages secondaires n'ont pas l'air d'étre que des faire valoir.

----------


## blitzpulli

> Et c'est bien mon problème avec "Dexter".


c'est quoi ton problème ?
 ::huh::

----------


## MessMouss

La seule description de la série ne m'a pas donné envie de la voir. Un tueur en série dressé pour tuer ses congénères. Nous bouffons du tueur en série depuis Le Silence des Agneaux. Ca montre bien que le concept commence à s'essoufler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> c'est quoi ton problème ?


*

T'es sûr d'avoir lu le post initial ?  ::|: 




> Mon cher Ivan, des fois je me demande si faire des critiques/recommandations à destination d'un public a priori, dans son ensemble, hyper-calé et hyper-informé, n'est pas un peu casse-gueule, vois-tu ?


 
Ne place pas la barre trop haute, le public de CPC est loin de correspondre à ce que tu supposes avec ton post.


Te laisses pas faire Ivan, continues tes critiques. A défaut d'être toujours juste, au moins elles sont argumentées. Et intéressantes.

Et j'assume entièrement la lèche faite dans ce post  :Cigare:

----------


## alegria unknown

> *
> 
> T'es sûr d'avoir lu le post initial ?


Et toi ? Tu parles même pas de la série sur le topic.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et toi ? Tu parles même pas de la série sur le topic.


 :^_^:  'foirayyyyy

Bah écoute je peux, mais ça va être vite réglé: j'ai commencé Dexter, me suis enfilé quelques épisodes, et même si je trouve effectivement que la série est bien écrite et que le personnage principale ne manque pas de saveur, je n'ai pas accroché plus que ça dans l'ensemble.

----------


## alonzobistro

Amusant de relever la tolérance soudaine et mystérieuse à l'égard du post d'Ivan le fou, par certains ici, qui auraient été si prompt à "hurler" à la masturbation intellectuelle, eut-ce été le fruit des réflexions d'un posteur lambda  ::rolleyes::

----------


## alegria unknown

> 'foirayyyyy
> 
> Bah écoute je peux, mais ça va être vite réglé: j'ai commencé Dexter, me suis enfilé quelques épisodes, et même si je trouve effectivement que la série est bien écrite et que le personnage principale ne manque pas de saveur, je n'ai pas accroché plus que ça dans l'ensemble.


 ::P: 

Bah oim, j'avoue que je suis à peu près du même avis (voir plus haut) mais comme j'aime bien critiquer (dans le bon sens comme le mauvais) je suis obligé de regarder tant que ça dure.  ::mellow::  :maso:
Et la première saison, malgré beaucoup de trucs qui ne m'ont pas plu, arrivé au 6 ou 7ème j'ai trouvé que c'était quand même pas trop mal troussé. Après la suite... ::(: 
Dans le genre serial killer je préfère Tony Soprano, Brother Justin ou encore Bob Robertson 

EDIT: Pour en rajouter un peu sur Dexter, si la série avait été "jusqu'auboutiste" je pense que ça aurait donné quelque chose d'excellent. Par exemple, je pense que 

Spoiler Alert! 


la soeur de Dexter aurait dû mourir à la fin de la première saison. L'histoire avec le frêre (la face sombre de Dexter (vous m'arrêtez si j'abuse), une sorte dé métaphooore de son versant noir en fayyte, que les scénaristes font définitivement mourir au début de la s2, et qui justifie à mon grand regret le changement de personnalité du héros

 (car au fond c'est même pas un anti héros).) était plutôt intéressante, même si classique, et aurait pu donner lieu à...Un truc bien chiadé... bla bla bla... Ouais, avec des si, des mais, on peut un peu tout faire, mais bon. Que je ferme ma gueule ? J'me saoule tout seul.
Mon avis, humblement.

En tout cas, well done M. Le Fou, il tourne bien ce topic.

REEEDIT: Faut que j'arrête de dire "je pense", forcément. Donc mes couilles.

----------


## Yoryze

> On nous demande de nous identifier à un fou criminel


Ah ? On est obligé de s'identifier ? Bah merde... idem pour la _Cage aux folles_ ?



> le père adoptif de Dexter a découvert (...) dangereux criminel. Faute de pouvoir changer ses pulsions (il n'essaye même pas, hein), il l'a entraîné...


Ouais, ok, bizarre, mais plus tard dans la série, et tu n'es pas le seul à la juger sans spécialement avoir vu entièrement la première saison (je me trompe ?) 

Spoiler Alert! 


on apprend que son père est assez dégoûté de voir passer des criminels contre lesquels il ne peut rien

. Il faut de tout pour diversifier les scénarios bidons qu'on nous balance à tout bout de champ.
Des conneries dans les scénars y'en a partout, pas la peine de les citer.

Bref, pour moi c'est encore le message d'un spectateur qui a eu envie de juger sans trop voir, et la série n'a rien de tellement barbare, contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire d'avis de spectateurs des premiers épisodes uniquement.

Puis surtout je n'aime les explications montées de toutes pièces, et qui parfois prennent malheureusement un minimum de crédibilité et en deviennent une pseudo-réalité.




> J'ai beaucoup hésité à lancer ce genre de discussion justement pour cette raison : je déteste les prêcheurs universitaires


T'avais raison !  ::P: 

My 2 cents...  :;): 
Un gars qui aime bien la série, saison 1 et saison 2.

PS : ceci dit, j'ai un réel doute sur l'intérêt éventuel de la saison 3. La saison 2 clôture presque bien la série.

----------


## blitzpulli

> *
> 
> T'es sûr d'avoir lu le post initial ?


oui.
et il est où le problème ?
1255 mots pour expliquer le concept de la série, sa morale ambigüe (si il y en a une), rappeler que la violence et le sexe font vendre, et que les TV ne se gênent pas pour amputer les films et séries à leur guise. ::zzz:: 

wha bon ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

...
Bon bah autant interdire à tout critique d'exprimer son avis alors, avec des arguments en béton comme ça.

Oui ça peut se réduire à ce que tu donnes. Reste que d'une part, une piqûre de rappel n'est pas toujours une mauvaise chose, d'autre part, j'avoue ne pas avoir regardé "Dexter" du même oeil qu'Ivan (pour le peu que j'en ai vu), et que certaines choses qu'il cite ne me semblaient pas évidentes pour autant. Donc oui, qu'il dévéllope n'est pas un mal, même si son propos peut paraître absurde ou "obvious" pour certains.

----------


## alegria unknown

> c'est quoi ton problème ?


Ben en fait, il le dit juste avant :



> Moi, la violence sans rime ni raison, ça me barbe. Et d'ailleurs, je commence à en avoir sérieusement assez de cet archétype du serial-killer qu'on nous refourgue partout comme le grand croque-mitaine des temps modernes. Et là où un cinéaste comme Scorsese a pu utiliser la violence, et même l'ultra violence, comme une métaphore de la construction de la société américaine, aujourd'hui à la télévision elle n'est que complaisance et racolage.


Par contre c'est vrai qu'il y a un ton. Certes un peu énervé. Néanmoins la comparaison avec Scorsese, un peu fastoche. Mais peut-être était-ce pour nous faire réagir ? Du décalage en quelque sorte. Une sorte d'envolée légère en guise de conclusion.  :Emo:

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Bon alors après avoir bien relu la critique "semi"-négative d'Ivan Le Fou, plusieurs choses m'interpellent (bah ouais, je suis assez séries en général et en plus j'aime bien Dexter):




> Je vous épargnerai mon couplet sur les dégâts de l'orientation à la fois scientiste et comportementaliste de la psychologie à l'américaine, pour me concentrer sur une question : que faut-il comprendre ? Que lorsqu'un gamin haut comme trois pommes présente des troubles du comportement, des accès d'agressivité, on ne peut rien faire, il est incurable…? Là encore, ça ne vous rappelle rien ? Mais si, mais si, réfléchissez : c'est exactement l'idée selon laquelle on peut détecter les délinquants dès la maternelle.


Déjà là il y a un truc qui cloche. En effet, si mes souvenirs sont bons, Harry (le paternel) se rend compte du potentiel dangereux de son rejeton 

Spoiler Alert! 


(adoptif)

 lorsque celui-ci est jeune (voir même très jeune). Mais il ne lui inculque son fameux code que bien plus tard alors que Dexter est un pré-adulte me semble-t-il. Le coté "je suis incurable" n'entre en jeu que quand Dex est déjà grand (et donc potentiellement beaucoup plus difficile à "curer"). Les délinquants de maternelle, tout le monde sait que c'est du gros bullshit. J'en ai connu des "délinquants" au CP qui ont une vie tout à fait "normale" aujourd'hui... Alors oui, la série n'est pas tout a fait franche du collier de ce coté là mais je ne pense pas que ce soit si imprimé que ça dans l'esprit de la série.




> Or, si le sexe et la grossièreté posent problème, la violence non. Du coup, la transgression, toute la transgression, passe par là et les séries sont de plus en plus gores et violentes. Pensez au Japon, où les poils pubiens sont censurés mais les fantasmes de viols banalisés.


Je ne trouve pas que Dexter soit une série particulièrement violente. Au final sur les saisons on ne voit que très peu de sang. Ça joue surtout sur l'évocation et assez peu sur la démonstration finalement. Certes la violence visuelle à été banalisée au fil des années par la TV mais je me souviens de scènes de violence vachement plus hard dans les Sopranos par exemple. L'esthétique de la série Dexter tiens plus sur un "tout" et justement sur le contraste que tu souligne entre la toile de fond guimauve, chaude et colorée qu'est Miami et le personnage on ne peut plus froid et clinique qu'est Dexter Morgan.




> Showtime appartient à CBS, alors quand la maison mère se trouve en mal de programmes à cause de la grève des scénaristes, elle décide de piocher dans le catalogue de sa filiale une roue de secours. Que croyez-vous qu'elle a choisi, en jugeant que c'était le plus facile à diffuser, le moins choquant ? "Dexter", bien sûr. Ah, mais attention : on a pris le soin de couper quelques scènes et surtout, surtout, de censurer les affreux jurons !


Là j'ai juste pas compris. Tu dis finalement que c'est CBS qui diffuse Dexter ? Mais où ? Il me semblait bien que c'etaéit pourtant toujours diffusé sur le câble par Showtime ? Non ? Ou alors j'ai raté un épisode (haha). Ou alors tu es en train de dire que le coffret DVD a été sorti par CBS avec des coupes et des censures ? Ce qui me parais un peu étrange... De plus je vois pas bien ce que vient faire cette remarque vis a vis de la série "originale" diffusée par Showtime. Ca serait comme sortir une critique de n'importe quel film ciné re-cadré en 1.33 et coupé/calibré/censuré pour faire passer des tunnels de pub a 21h comme on en voit des tonnes aux US.

Tu peux m'éclairer sur ce dernier point parce que lapin compris  ::mellow:: 

En tout cas c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire (étant fan de polar et de séries aussi, c'est un régal).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben en fait, il le dit juste avant :


Euh ouais, mais je comprend d'autant moins sa réponse au pavé d'Ivan...Surtout s'il partage un peu le même avis.

----------


## alegria unknown

Ah bah non, je répondais à Blitzpulli là.  ::):

----------


## malmoutt3

> Amusant de relever la tolérance soudaine et mystérieuse à l'égard du post d'Ivan le fou, par certains ici, qui auraient été si prompt à "hurler" à la masturbation intellectuelle, eut-ce été le fruit des réflexions d'un posteur lambda


nous ne sommes que vos pantins c est bien connue , oh oui ivan fourre moi la moi encore ta grosse intelligence  ::P: .

D ailleurs je me pose la question du but de ton post ?

Serait ce une tentative de faire prendre conscience aux posteurs lambda que la tolerance serait dependante du respect aux personnes qui portent nos valeurs ?

Ou bien serait ce dans l optique de generer par une utilisation peu camouflée de psychologie inversée , une vague de protestations , d insultes ,de decredibilisation , voir de mise au ban de Ivan le Fou de canard pc pour le pousser au suicide et ainsi pouvoir prendre sa place et creer tes propres articles a toi avec tes propres forumeurs qui sont bien tolérants et ton propres salaires a toi aussi hein ?  :Cigare: 

Masturbation intellectuelle gloire a toi !

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> nous ne sommes que vos pantins c est bien connue , oh oui ivan fourre moi la moi encore ta grosse intelligence .
> 
> D ailleurs je me pose la question du but de ton post ?
> Serait ce une tentative de faire prendre conscience aux posteurs lambda que la tolerance serait dependante du respect aux personnes qui portent nos valeurs ?


Pas tout à fait : il aime bien Prison Break alors que pour moi rien que le pilote, c'est de la merde en 43 minutes.




> Masturbation intellectuelle gloire a toi !


Ca en revanche... +1  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Surement déja dit dans les 6 pages mais l'identification malsaine dans les séries américaines ne date pas d'hier.

Un exemple parmi tant d'autre "The shield":

Vic a des probleme difficile avec ces gosses, il aide les prostituer dans le besoin,défonce les méchants, mais c'est un putain de pourrie.

Combien de fois je me suis retrouvé dans un épisode de the shield et je me disais "ah ce pauvre Vic il a la vie dur tout...Mais non putain c'est un sale enfoiré".

Au passage je vous recommande le passager noir (surement conseillé  aussi).

----------


## El lobo Tommy

J'ai envie de rejoindre Ivan au moins sur la saison 1 (après rien n'est moins simple mais comme le dit ce fou il juge la première saison).
Il y a quelque chose d'un peu malsain dans tout cela.

Un (futur ?)tueur en série est "rééduqué", par son père adoptif (policier de son état il faut bien le rappeler), afin de ne tuer que des vilains méchants qui échappent aux rouages de la justice. La justice, pour ceux là, ne serait donc que le fruit du jugement d'un psychopathe qui se fait justicier ?

C'est un peu toute la problématique de la série(au moins dans la saison 1) qui laisse un sentiment assez malsain de Justice faites par les hommes "corrigée" par un psychopathe qui n'assouvis que ses bas instinct meurtrier finalement.

Ceci dit moi je l'aime bien cette série ( surtout quand on va au delà de la saison 1).Mais ça reste pas forcement à mettre entre toutes les mains.

----------


## Pourpre

> [...] On nous demande de nous identifier à un fou criminel [...]"


Ah bon ? Personne m'a rien demandé, à moi.

Y'a pas non plus eu de maléfique scénariste de Dexter pour m'appeler sur mon mobile afin de me suggérer que "ce n'est pas grave, puisqu'il choisi ses victimes parmi les coupables de crimes affreux" (sic). Je donne l'exemple absurde du mobile, parce que je n'ai pas retrouvé ce genre de message dans la série en elle-même. Amusant, non ?

On peut ressentir de l'empathie pour celui qui est le personnage principal, tout au plus, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que l'on va systématiquement cautionner les actes dudit personnage. On (adultes et adolescents) est encore capable de prendre du recul par rapport à une oeuvre de fiction, merci. J'ai regardé les deux première saison sans jamais me dire que découper les gens en quinze morceaux de barbaque à la scie sauteuse, c'est bien. Ben, non, et ce n'est évidemment pas l'idée que je me fais de la notion de justice. Alors je sais pas, je dois avoir une incroyable force morale, c'est super, dites donc, on cherche pourtant à m'inculquer la notion de justice expéditive à la Charles Bronson avec une telle conviction (ou l'article est simplement l'expression d'une mauvaise foi assez impressionnante).




> Je vous épargnerai mon couplet [...], pour me concentrer sur une question : que faut-il comprendre ? Que lorsqu'un gamin haut comme trois pommes présente des troubles du comportement, des accès d'agressivité, on ne peut rien faire, il est incurable…? Là encore, ça ne vous rappelle rien ? Mais si, mais si, réfléchissez : c'est exactement l'idée selon laquelle on peut détecter les délinquants dès la maternelle.


Ca, c'est totalement absurde. Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a comprendre, mais merci encore pour l'explication de texte pour les enfants de trois ans que nous sommes. Et accessoirement, ce n'est même pas ce qui est dit dans la série, si tant est qu'il y est un quelconque message premier degré sur la manière d'élever un jeune psychopathe dans celle-ci (ce dont je doute fortement).

Harry (un personnage de fiction) élève Dexter (un autre personnage de fiction) selon ses propres motivations de personnage de fiction (qui ne sont pas forcément celles des auteurs, ce dont de toute façon on se cogne royalement dans le cadre de l'histoire). Perso, je n'ai pas eu besoin d'attendre de regarder la saison deux (dans laquelle le principe du "code" est remis en question, au passage) pour me dire que Harry lui-même n'est pas franchement net, comme type.

Que Dexter, dans le cadre de l'histoire, ait des raison pour intégrer les enseignements de son père adoptif comme parole biblique, c'est l'évidence même, mais jamais Harry n'apparaît aux yeux du spectateur comme une figure totalement bénéfique (un exemple ? il a été un père totalement absent et finalement éxécrable pour Debra, la demi-soeur de Dexter, et ça les scénaristes ne se privent pas pour nous le montrer).

Alors, manque de recul ? Visionnage un peu trop superficiel ?

Que l'on puisse utiliser l'expression "barbare, complaisante, et idéologiquement malsaine" pour qualifier cette série, et se livrer à des extrapolations presque délirantes sur la "détection des délinquants dès la maternelle" ça m'en bouche un coin ! Chapeau l'artiste.  :;): 

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que la série n'est qu'un prétexte dans l'article pour en venir à digresser à propos des politiques des chaînes de télévision américaines (dont je me fous pas mal, pour le coup). Mais la critique par Ivan (contre qui je n'ai jamais rien eu) de la série en elle-même est mauvaise, absurde, et incroyablement bas-du-front. Ca me fait l'effet d'une négation du concept de fiction, d'histoire et d'imaginaire. OUI, les personnages ont des motivations, NON, ces motivations ne correspondent pas forcément à celles des auteurs ; et si j'écris un jour un roman avec pour personnage principal un gardien de zoo qui fait des choses pas nettes avec des chimpanzés, j'aimerais bien - peut-être est-ce parfois trop demander - que l'on ait la présence d'esprit de saisir le concept de fiction, et que l'on ne me targue pas aussitôt de zoophilie.

Je ne vois aucun message moraliste dans "Dexter". Dans le cas extrême où je pourrais me laisser aller à en voir un, il serait plutôt conservateur, contre toute attente : les valeurs importantes mises en avant dans le contexte de l'histoire restent ultra-classiques : la famille, "l'amour", le fait qu'un cadre familial procure davantage de stabilité, et mène à un certain bien-être, etc. La grande absente est la notion de justice. Quand Dexter commet un meurtre ce n'est pas "bien" - désolé Ivan -, il fait ça dans son intérêt personnel, la notion de justice ne lui sert que d'excuse, et il faut être particulièrement buté pour voir le contraire. La série n'est pas malsaine (même si le personnage l'est sans doute), par contre elle est amorale.

----------


## Guest62019

J'ai vraiment bien aimé la saison 1 mais plus le temps passe plus je me rends compte que cette série est stéréotypée et vide de sens.
Et j'avoue avoir pas mal de mal avec la justification du meurtre par le héros. Limite Dexter est trop attachant, ça crée un certain malaise.

----------


## sylphid

> Et j'avoue avoir pas mal de mal avec la justification du meurtre par le héros. Limite Dexter est trop attachant, ça crée un certain malaise.


Mais n'est ce pas le but recherché?

Moi, aussi j'ai apprécié cette premiere saison. Et pense regarder prochainement la seconde de cette sympathique série qui est assez originale.

Il y a une interview de l'auteur dans le dernier Mad Movie, qui est assez révelatrice, l'auteur ne se cache pas d'etre extremement content d'avoir trouvé avec son roman (et indirectement la série dérivé) un filon lucratif qu'il compte bien peréniser. Il aurait personnellement vu un film cinema comme adaptation mais ses agents lui ont bien expliquer que le format de la série serait bien plus lucratif sur le long terme. 

Ce qui est sympas, c'est de voir que tout le monde aplaudit la prestation de l'acteur principal.

----------


## Guest62019

> Mais n'est ce pas le but recherché?


Mouais, j'ai toujours trouvé gerbant la médiatisation des tueurs et de leurs méfaits. Y'a qu'à voir ce que ça a fait avec la Manson Family.


Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a aussi le côté "je m'en sors toujours même si c'est grâce à un truchement du scénario totalement improbable" qui me gêne beaucoup (surtout dans la saison 2, p'tain y'a des moments on croirait voire l'incohérence d'un Prison Break). J'avoue que j'attends la scène de l'arrestation de Dexter avec impatience, rien que pour voir le regard de sa soeur à ce moment.



Et même si ça reste de la fiction, faut pas oublier que ça véhicule quand même des idées et des opinions qui sont elles, bien réelles.

----------


## Paltorn

Personnellement, je plains tous ceux qui intellectualisent autant les séries TV. Dexter est une bonne petite série, relativement originale, qui souffle le chaud et le froid, la naïveté presque puérile d'un héros qui apprend à se socialiser et la cruauté froide du serial-killer, le tout enrobé dans un corps de beau gosse à qui on donnerait le bon dieu sans confession.

Je trouve que la saison 2 offre son point d'orgue à cette série, avec un dénouement qui permettrait tout à fait de s'arrêter là. Pour la saison 3 je suis encore un peu mitigé.

Tout ça pour dire, mon cher Ivan, que j'ai l'impression que tu t'es laissé piégé par des à priori, non pas que Dexter soit la série du siècle, mais elle ne mérite pas, à mon avis, les raccourcis un peu pédago que tu as pris. Je t'invite à regarder la 2e saison, peut-être cela te donnera-t-il une vision plus globale de cette série, et des réponses aux situations visiblement absurdes à tes yeux.

----------


## kaldanm

> Là j'ai juste pas compris. Tu dis finalement que c'est CBS qui diffuse Dexter ? Mais où ? Il me semblait bien que c'etaéit pourtant toujours diffusé sur le câble par Showtime ? Non ? Ou alors j'ai raté un épisode (haha). Ou alors tu es en train de dire que le coffret DVD a été sorti par CBS avec des coupes et des censures ? Ce qui me parais un peu étrange... De plus je vois pas bien ce que vient faire cette remarque vis a vis de la série "originale" diffusée par Showtime. Ca serait comme sortir une critique de n'importe quel film ciné re-cadré en 1.33 et coupé/calibré/censuré pour faire passer des tunnels de pub a 21h comme on en voit des tonnes aux US.
> 
> Tu peux m'éclairer sur ce dernier point parce que lapin compris


 
En fait Dexter est effectivement sorti sur Showtime, puis CBS a "reformaté" la serie pour que sa colle à son format de 45 minutes avec des pubs toutes les 15 minutes.
Donc en gros ils ont traficoté la serie pour abreger certaines scenes. 

Quelle est la version qui au final passe sur Canal ? J'espere sincerement que c'est l'originale...

----------


## alegria unknown

> Personnellement, je plains tous ceux qui intellectualisent autant les séries TV. Dexter est une bonne petite série, relativement originale, qui souffle le chaud et le froid, la naïveté presque puérile d'un héros qui apprend à se socialiser et la cruauté froide du serial-killer, le tout enrobé dans un corps de beau gosse à qui on donnerait le bon dieu sans confession.
> 
> Je trouve que la saison 2 offre son point d'orgue à cette série, avec un dénouement qui permettrait tout à fait de s'arrêter là. Pour la saison 3 je suis encore un peu mitigé.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire, mon cher Ivan, que j'ai l'impression que tu t'es laissé piégé par des à priori, non pas que Dexter soit la série du siècle, mais elle ne mérite pas, à mon avis, les raccourcis un peu pédago que tu as pris. Je t'invite à regarder la 2e saison, peut-être cela te donnera-t-il une vision plus globale de cette série, et des réponses aux situations visiblement absurdes à tes yeux.


T'intellectualises trop là.  ::|: 
Mais je ne te plains pas.

----------


## Pelomar

Ivan, j'ai une question.
J'aime beaucoup ta rubrique parce que j'aime beaucoup les polars et que je sais jamais quoi choisir.
Et parce que tu sens bon.

Mais voila, depuis quelques temps, tout tes articles suivent le schéma "ca a l'air bien --> non en fait c'est une sombre merde, ah ah je vous ai bien eu tas de larves !" (sauf cet article qui est un peu a part, mais j'en parle tant que j'y pense)

Tu voudrais pas parler de trucs bien de temps en temps, histoire que je sache un peu vers quoi m'orienter ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (...) Mais la critique par Ivan (contre qui je n'ai jamais rien eu) de la série en elle-même est mauvaise, absurde, et incroyablement bas-du-front. Ca me fait l'effet d'une négation du concept de fiction, d'histoire et d'imaginaire. OUI, les personnages ont des motivations, NON, ces motivations ne correspondent pas forcément à celles des auteurs ; et si j'écris un jour un roman avec pour personnage principal un gardien de zoo qui fait des choses pas nettes avec des chimpanzés, j'aimerais bien - peut-être est-ce parfois trop demander - que l'on ait la présence d'esprit de saisir le concept de fiction, et que l'on ne me targue pas aussitôt de zoophilie.
> (...)


Je ne vais pas répondre en détail à ce message, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il est inutilement agressif, mais juste sur un point, parce qu'il est revenu plusieurs fois dans ce fil de discussion. En gros, il s'agit de l'opinion selon laquelle "C'est de la fiction, faut pas se prendre la tête".

Mon point de vue, celui qui guide mes lectures comme mes visionnages, et donc mes articles, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de fiction sans intention. En tout cas, pas de BONNE fiction. S'il y bonne fiction, il y a création; s'il y a création, il y a auteur; et s'il y a auteur, il y a intention, parce qu'on n'écrit pas dans le vide. Dire que puisque c'est de la fiction pure, il n'y a pas lieu d'y chercher de sens est à mon avis un aveuglement. C'est le premier point.

Le second point, c'est que parfois, des significations apparaissent sans que les auteurs ou créateurs en aient conscience. Les "créations culturelles" (au sens très large : objets, oeuvres, récits, etc.) sont un reflet des sociétés qui les produisent. L'histoire, la sociologie, ou la sémiologie mettent en évidence ces structures, ces archétypes, ces "signes" et ces conceptions inconscientes qui sont véhiculées par les productions culturelles.

On peut s'en foutre, n'être pas intéressé et ne pas chercher à savoir. 
On peut aussi s'opposer sur la signification à donner, ou l'interprétation à faire. 
Mais disons que, d'une manière générale, s'interdire de réfléchir ne me semble pas un bon réflexe.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ouais, ok, bizarre, mais plus tard dans la série, et tu n'es pas le seul à la juger sans spécialement avoir vu entièrement la première saison (je me trompe ?) 
>   (….) Bref, pour moi c'est encore le message d'un spectateur qui a eu envie de juger sans trop voir.


  J'adore… En fait, mon trip à moi, c'est d'acheter des coffrets DVD, de regarder la jaquette, de lire le texte au dos, puis de le ranger sans le regarder avec le sentiment du devoir accompli et d'écrire un article dessus, bien sûr.
 
 


> la série n'a rien de tellement barbare, contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire d'avis de spectateurs des premiers épisodes uniquement.


 


> Je ne trouve pas que Dexter soit une série particulièrement violente. Au final sur les saisons on ne voit que très peu de sang. Ça joue surtout sur l'évocation et assez peu sur la démonstration finalement. Certes la violence visuelle à été banalisée au fil des années par la TV mais je me souviens de scènes de violence vachement plus hard dans les Sopranos par exemple. L'esthétique de la série Dexter tiens plus sur un "tout" et justement sur le contraste que tu souligne entre la toile de fond guimauve, chaude et colorée qu'est Miami et le personnage on ne peut plus froid et clinique qu'est Dexter Morgan.


  Je suis sans doute particulièrement vieux jeu, mais pour moi, ligoter des gens puis les découper vivants non sans leur avoir auparavant couper la joue pour recueillir un trophée, c'est barbare. Et si une série décide de me proposer ça comme spectacle à chaque épisode (des fois, y a bonus, il en découpe deux), y a intérêt qu'il y ait une bonne raison, parce que sinon, elle est barbare itou.
 
 


> Là j'ai juste pas compris. Tu dis finalement que c'est CBS qui diffuse Dexter ? Mais où ? Il me semblait bien que c'etaéit pourtant toujours diffusé sur le câble par Showtime ? Non ? Ou alors j'ai raté un épisode (haha). Ou alors tu es en train de dire que le coffret DVD a été sorti par CBS avec des coupes et des censures ? Ce qui me parais un peu étrange... De plus je vois pas bien ce que vient faire cette remarque vis a vis de la série "originale" diffusée par Showtime. Ca serait comme sortir une critique de n'importe quel film ciné re-cadré en 1.33 et coupé/calibré/censuré pour faire passer des tunnels de pub a 21h comme on en voit des tonnes aux US.
>   Tu peux m'éclairer sur ce dernier point parce que lapin compris


 


> En fait Dexter est effectivement sorti sur Showtime, puis CBS a "reformaté" la serie pour que sa colle à son format de 45 minutes avec des pubs toutes les 15 minutes. Donc en gros ils ont traficoté la serie pour abreger certaines scenes. 
> Quelle est la version qui au final passe sur Canal ? J'espere sincerement que c'est l'originale...


  "Dexter" est une série qui passe sur Showtime. Elle a été reprise par CBS au moment de la grève des scénaristes (je ne sais pas si ça dure encore) pour boucher les trous. Pour ce faire, CBS a censuré les gros mots (en remplaçant les fucking par des fragging ou freaking, des choses de ce genre) et coupé certaines scènes (finalement assez peu si j'ai bien compris). La version diffusée en France et vendue en DVD est bien entendu l'original.




> Surement déja dit dans les 6 pages mais l'identification malsaine dans les séries américaines ne date pas d'hier.
>   Un exemple parmi tant d'autre "The shield":
>   Vic a des probleme difficile avec ces gosses, il aide les prostituer dans le besoin,défonce les méchants, mais c'est un putain de pourrie.
>   Combien de fois je me suis retrouvé dans un épisode de the shield et je me disais "ah ce pauvre Vic il a la vie dur tout...Mais non putain c'est un sale enfoiré".


  Oui, à mon goût "The Shield" pose un problème du même genre : le problème n'est pas tant que le héro soit un anti-héro, ça j'adore le principe, mais plutôt que les scénaristes se sentent obligés d'inventer des circonstances atténuantes à ses actions.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ivan, j'ai une question.
> J'aime beaucoup ta rubrique parce que j'aime beaucoup les polars et que je sais jamais quoi choisir.
> Et parce que tu sens bon.
> Mais voila, depuis quelques temps, tout tes articles suivent le schéma "ca a l'air bien --> non en fait c'est une sombre merde, ah ah je vous ai bien eu tas de larves !" (sauf cet article qui est un peu a part, mais j'en parle tant que j'y pense)
> Tu voudrais pas parler de trucs bien de temps en temps, histoire que je sache un peu vers quoi m'orienter ?


C'est un pur concours de circonstances. Je parle de "trucs" au fur et à mesure que je les lis, vois, ou note. C'est fonction de ma vie, je ne sollicite aucun éditeur et je ne suis pas destinataire des envois de presse et autres nouveautés. J'essaye simplement d'écrire un billet par semaine au minimum.
Après, le débat "A quoi ça sert de parler des trucs pas bien ?" est vieux comme la critique journalistique. Ici, dans "Guerre et Pègre", même si je ne colle pas à l'actualité, je trouve utile d'évoquer les sorties récentes quand je le peux, même si elles ne m'ont pas plu.

----------


## Santibelli

Bonjour à tous! Grand spectateur devant l'éternel, je me contentais d'arpenter les forums de Canard PC lorsque l'ennui me guettait, que les beaufs m'entouraient, ou pire, juste par plaisir... Enfin bref, finalement, je viens de franchir le pas et de m'inscrire simplement pour féliciter l'intervention d'Ivan le fou... 

Autant je ne suis pas foncièrement d'accord sur ton analyse de la série (mon jugement est biaisé ayant déjà vu les trois saisons), autant je valide parfaitement ton intervention ponctuée du : "Mais disons que, d'une manière générale, s'interdire de réfléchir ne me semble pas un bon réflexe." 
Cette inscription, elle est pour toi ! (je déteste en temps normal les compliments et autres éloges funèbres, donc faut pas s'emballer, c'est la première et la dernière fois...)

----------


## alonzobistro

> Je ne vais pas répondre en détail à ce message, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il est inutilement agressif, mais juste sur un point, parce qu'il est revenu plusieurs fois dans ce fil de discussion. En gros, il s'agit de l'opinion selon laquelle "C'est de la fiction, faut pas se prendre la tête".
> 
> Mon point de vue, celui qui guide mes lectures comme mes visionnages, et donc mes articles, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de fiction sans intention. En tout cas, pas de BONNE fiction. S'il y bonne fiction, il y a création; s'il y a création, il y a auteur; et s'il y a auteur, il y a intention, parce qu'on n'écrit pas dans le vide. Dire que puisque c'est de la fiction pure, il n'y a pas lieu d'y chercher de sens est à mon avis un aveuglement. C'est le premier point.
> 
> Le second point, c'est que parfois, des significations apparaissent sans que les auteurs ou créateurs en aient conscience. Les "créations culturelles" (au sens très large : objets, oeuvres, récits, etc.) sont un reflet des sociétés qui les produisent. L'histoire, la sociologie, ou la sémiologie mettent en évidence ces structures, ces archétypes, ces "signes" et ces conceptions inconscientes qui sont véhiculées par les productions culturelles.
> 
> On peut s'en foutre, n'être pas intéressé et ne pas chercher à savoir. 
> On peut aussi s'opposer sur la signification à donner, ou l'interprétation à faire. 
> Mais disons que, d'une manière générale, s'interdire de réfléchir ne me semble pas un bon réflexe.


Toi t'as raté le débat sur _300_ et l'argument massue "je débranche mon cerveau" qui a été servi à l'envie à ceux qui tentaient de proposer une lecture, entre autres, politique ou idéologique du film.

----------


## Manu71

A ceux qui sont amateurs de personnages plus que borderline mais qu'on ne peut pas s'empecher de prendre en sympathie, je conseille de mater "Deadwood", western il est vrai et non polar, et notamment le fabuleux Al Swearingen, interpreté par le non moins fantastique Ian Mc Shane (ouais, je sais, je manie le superlatif comme Gerard Holtz...)
Ca c'est de l'ambigu ou je n'y connais rien...

Pour les ceussent qui parlent de la sympathie qu'on éprouve pour McKey dans "The shield", z'avez-vu la fin de la série ? parce que, sans spoiler, il y perd justement tout ce capital sympathie qu'il aurait pu acquérir auparavant. 

De toutes façons, vu le nombre de fois ou j'ai vu dans ce topic l'adjectif "puant" accolé à des series ou oeuvres que j'apprecie, je me dis que je dois etre soit la lie de l'humanité, soit un crétin fini...je vais donc jetter mes "Dexter", mes "The Shield', mes bouquins de James Ellroy (y'a des flix ripoux dedans, vous vous rendez compte...?), mes David Peace..et me remettre aux aventures de ce brave Adamsberg..il est beaucoup plus propre lui, il sent bon...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> A ceux qui sont amateurs de personnages plus que borderline mais qu'on ne peut pas s'empecher de prendre en sympathie, je conseille de mater "Deadwood", western il est vrai et non polar, et notamment le fabuleux Al Swearingen, interpreté par le non moins fantastique Ian Mc Shane (ouais, je sais, je manie le superlatif comme Gerard Holtz...)
> Ca c'est de l'ambigu ou je n'y connais rien...


"Deadwood", je crois que j'en avais causé dans les "Papiers cultures" de Canard PC, c'est extraordinaire. Dommage que la troisième saison soit moins bonne et surtout que la série se soit arrêtée.




> De toutes façons, vu le nombre de fois ou j'ai vu dans ce topic l'adjectif "puant" accolé à des series ou oeuvres que j'apprecie, je me dis que je dois etre soit la lie de l'humanité, soit un crétin fini...je vais donc jetter mes "Dexter", mes "The Shield', mes bouquins de James Ellroy (y'a des flix ripoux dedans, vous vous rendez compte...?), mes David Peace..et me remettre aux aventures de ce brave Adamsberg..il est beaucoup plus propre lui, il sent bon...


Pauvre Ellroy, le voilà en bien mauvaise compagnie...

----------


## Guest62019

Sauf que Dexter ne se fait jamais prendre. C'est ça l'énorme différence, dans Ellroy, dans Oz... les persos nauséabonds ont un moment ou un autre le nez dans leur merde.
Schillinger de Oz par exemple est un personnage magnifique : présenté comme une ordure nazie à la base, il devient victime par la suite.

----------


## alonzobistro

> Pauvre Ellroy, le voilà en bien mauvaise compagnie...


Carrément ! Et pourtant j'apprécie Dexter (pour ce que c'est) mais 

Spoiler Alert! 


contrebalancer le portrait du serial killer froid et implacable avec un "oui mais il commence à se découvrir des sentiments, notamment pour les enfants de sa copine",

 c'est certainement pas le père Elroy qui userait de ce genre de grosses ficelles scénaristiques. Il faut lire son roman, "un tueur sur la route" pour constater à quel point, Dexter est loin du compte, aussi bien dans la noirceur du personnage que dans la cohérence de son profil psychologique ...

----------


## Manu71

> Sauf que Dexter ne se fait jamais prendre. .


C'est peut-etre aussi parce que la série est pas finie non ? Si Dexter se fait prendre, à mon avis, ca sera qu'une fois hein, vu le passif...et donc, fin dé série...

Ellroy, il a donné aussi dans le tueur en série amoral effectivement.."un tueur sur la route"...bon, je me rappelle plus de la fin par contre.

Mais ma remarque sur Ellroy était surtout liée à certaines réflexions lues sur le personnage de Vic McKey, lui aussi qualifié de "puant" dans ce topic à odeurs...McKey, c'est la perso qui se rapproche le plus de ce que fait Ellroy, et lui aussi, il en paye le prix...

On ne peut pas vouloir que des persos qui rentrent dans des moules bien proprets: le flic ripoux qui fait jamais une bonne action, le sérial killer qui fait que tuer...à ce qu'il parait, Ted Bundy était un mec en or pour qui ne connaissait pas ses hobbys...

EDIT: et je désèspère pas de voir à la fin de la saison 4, ou 5, Dexter finir sur la chaise électrique pour avoir zigouillé sa femme, ses gosses et sa frangine (surtout sa frangine...).

----------


## alonzobistro

> Mais ma remarque sur Ellroy était surtout liée à certaines réflexions lues sur le personnage de Vic McKey, lui aussi qualifié de "puant" dans ce topic à odeurs...McKey, c'est la perso qui se rapproche le plus de ce que fait Ellroy, et lui aussi, il en paye le prix...


Sauf que jamais Ellroy n'aurait flanqué ses flics ripoux de gosses autistes pour justifier leurs méfaits ... Et à mon sens, c'est précisément ce genre d'éléments qui font que l'on ne peut pas mettre Ellroy d'un coté et The shield ou Dexter (malgré toutes leurs qualités) de l'autre, au même niveau !..




> On ne peut pas vouloir que des persos qui rentrent dans des moules bien proprets: le flic ripoux qui fait jamais une bonne action, le sérial killer qui fait que tuer...à ce qu'il parait, Ted Bundy était un mec en or pour qui ne connaissait pas ses hobbys...


Tu caricatures là. Personne a dit qu'on voulait des personnages monobloc. Au contraire. Mais on peut faire dans le complexe, dans la densité psychologique, sans se vautrer dans les contradictions et les justifications. Là encore, lire Ellroy. En conclusion, ben .. (re)lisez Ellroy  ::):

----------


## kaldanm

> C'est un pur concours de circonstances. Je parle de "trucs" au fur et à mesure que je les lis, vois, ou note. C'est fonction de ma vie, je ne sollicite aucun éditeur et je ne suis pas destinataire des envois de presse et autres nouveautés. J'essaye simplement d'écrire un billet par semaine au minimum.
> Après, le débat "A quoi ça sert de parler des trucs pas bien ?" est vieux comme la critique journalistique. Ici, dans "Guerre et Pègre", même si je ne colle pas à l'actualité, je trouve utile d'évoquer les sorties récentes quand je le peux, même si elles ne m'ont pas plu.


Tu connais Weeds, également de Showtime ? la serie fais très HBO au debut, et elle traite aussi d'un sujet (sur le ton comique par contre) d'une veuve qui vends de l'herbe pour subvenir aux besoins de sa famille.

----------


## Manu71

> Sauf que jamais Ellroy n'aurait flanqué ses flics ripoux de gosses autistes pour justifier leurs méfaits ... Et à mon sens, c'est précisément ce genre d'éléments qui font que l'on ne peut pas mettre Ellroy d'un coté et The shield ou Dexter (malgré toutes leurs qualités) de l'autre, au même niveau !..


Dans "Le grand nulle part", une grosse partie des "mauvaises actions" de Mal Considine sont motivées (et justifiées) par le fait qu'il veut conserver la garde de son gosse "adoptif", et l'arracher à se mère naturelle, devenue folle. Evidemment, il n'est pas autiste le gamin,c'est un survivant des camps de la mort..mais avoue qu'on en est pas loin...et Ellroy dans cette partie du bouquin, n'hésite pas à jouer sur le patho.

La violence de Bud White dans "LA Confidential", dans le meme ordre d'idées, est justifée par le fait qu'il a vu son papa tabasser et tuer sa maman devant lui pendant qu'il était attaché à un radiateur...  et après, evidemment Bud ne tabasse que des vilains maris qui tapent leur femme... c'est un gentil psychopate. D'ailleurs quand Dudley l'engage pour tabasser des innocents, il a des problèmes de conscience...
Ca vous rappellerait pas un serial killer qui aurait vu sa maman se faire liquider dans un bain de sang et qui après serial-killerait des méchants dans un bain de sang...?

Ceci dit, je  t'accorde qu'Ellroy amène tout cela avec beaaaaucoup plus de classe et de cynisme.Et que ses persos dans la denière trilo "America Underworld", n'ont par contre aucune de ces excuses...

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est peut-etre aussi parce que la série est pas finie non ? Si Dexter se fait prendre, à mon avis, ca sera qu'une fois hein, vu le passif...et donc, fin dé série...


Tout à fait, c'est pour ça que, comme dit avant, j'attends la fin pour juger.

----------


## alonzobistro

> Dans "Le grand nulle part", une grosse partie des "mauvaises actions" de Mal Considine sont motivées (et justifiées) par le fait qu'il veut conserver la garde de son gosse "adoptif", et l'arracher à se mère naturelle, devenue folle. Evidemment, il n'est pas autiste le gamin,c'est un survivant des camps de la mort..mais avoue qu'on en est pas loin...et Ellroy dans cette partie du bouquin, n'hésite pas à jouer sur le patho.
> 
> La violence de Bud White dans "LA Confidential", dans le meme ordre d'idées, est justifée par le fait qu'il a vu son papa tabasser et tuer sa maman devant lui pendant qu'il était attaché à un radiateur...  et après, evidemment Bud ne tabasse que des vilains maris qui tapent leur femme... c'est un gentil psychopate. D'ailleurs quand Dudley l'engage pour tabasser des innocents, il a des problèmes de conscience...
> Ca vous rappellerait pas un serial killer qui aurait vu sa maman se faire liquider dans un bain de sang et qui après serial-killerait des méchants dans un bain de sang...?
> 
> Ceci dit, je  t'accorde qu'Ellroy amène tout cela avec beaaaaucoup plus de classe et de cynisme.Et que ses persos dans la denière trilo "America Underworld", n'ont par contre aucune de ces excuses...


Effectivement, tu as raison mais comme tu le dis c'est amené plus subtilement. Bon à la décharge de Dexter, le médium visuel ne donne pas la même liberté en terme de temps pour décrire un personnage, ses motivations et sa psyché. Et je pensais beaucoup plus aux personnages d'America Underworld (surtout Pete Bondurant  ::wub:: ) qu'à ceux du Quartet de LA quand je parlais d'absences de justifications !..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> EDIT: et je désèspère pas de voir à la fin de la saison 4, ou 5, Dexter finir sur la chaise électrique pour avoir zigouillé sa femme, ses gosses et sa frangine (surtout sa frangine...).


J'espère que ce n'est pas un spoil honteux et que t'as inventé ça...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sauf que jamais Ellroy n'aurait flanqué ses flics ripoux de gosses autistes pour justifier leurs méfaits ... Et à mon sens, c'est précisément ce genre d'éléments qui font que l'on ne peut pas mettre Ellroy d'un coté et The shield ou Dexter (malgré toutes leurs qualités) de l'autre, au même niveau !..
> 
> Tu caricatures là. Personne a dit qu'on voulait des personnages monobloc. Au contraire. Mais on peut faire dans le complexe, dans la densité psychologique, sans se vautrer dans les contradictions et les justifications. Là encore, lire Ellroy. En conclusion, ben .. (re)lisez Ellroy


Je ne peux pas dire mieux.

----------


## kaldanm

> J'espère que ce n'est pas un spoil honteux et que t'as inventé ça...


Etant donné que la serie est adaptée d'une serie de bouquins, je peux te dire que pour l'instant ce n'est pas prevu au programme.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dans "Le grand nulle part", une grosse partie des "mauvaises actions" de Mal Considine sont motivées (et justifiées) par le fait qu'il veut conserver la garde de son gosse "adoptif" (...)
> (...)et Ellroy dans cette partie du bouquin, n'hésite pas à jouer sur le patho.
> La violence de Bud White dans "LA Confidential", dans le meme ordre d'idées, est justifée par le fait qu'il a vu son papa tabasser et tuer sa maman devant lui pendant qu'il était attaché à un radiateur (...)


Absolument pas d'accord. Je crois qu'il y a une énorme différence entre _montrer_ (voire _expliquer,_ pour les moins subtiles des auteurs) les ressorts intérieurs d'un personnage, et _justifier_ leurs actions. C'est une question de talent, la deuxième solution étant justement l'introduction d'une forme de "morale" plus ou moins assumée, la béquille facile du scénariste rebelle mais pas trop.
Par ailleurs, chez Ellroy, les éléments d'explication ne sont pas forcément à prendre au pied de la lettre, ils servent souvent à brouiller les pistes et à se moquer des "recettes" scénaristiques américaines (cours d'écriture créative et autres storytelling). A mon avis, ce qui l'intéresse dans les deux exemple cités, c'est la notion de "culpabilité" envahissante et mal à propos, une constante de son oeuvre. 
Ellroy ne décrit pas des personnages réagissant au premier degré à des éléments de leur passé, mais des personnages souffrant d'une personnalité dérangée qui leur fait éprouver d'un coté une grande insensibilité à ce qu'ils font eux-même, de l'autre une culpabilité exagérée pour des choses dont ils ne sont pas réellement responsables. C'est bien pour ça qu'Ellroy ne fait JAMAIS dans le pathos.

----------


## alegria unknown

> (...)et Ellroy dans cette partie du bouquin, n'hésite pas à jouer sur le *patho*. (...)


Patho*s,* je crois que tu confonds. Patho c'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

NDLR : j'ai pas tout lu, voire rien à part l'article d'Ivan, mais :

*Dexter pue ?*

En fait non, pour moi, c'est tout l'inverse.
Personne ne vous demande de vous identifier à son personnage.
Dexter est un personnage, présenté comme trop sympathique, justement pour susciter une réaction.
Et ça marche.

L'aspect puant se développe dans la troisième saison, qui peut être vue de deux manières 
différentes (spoil free, ou presque) :
- soit tu t'es identifié au personnage, auquel cas le revirement politiquement correct
est étrange et dérangeant.
- soit tu ne t'es pas identifié au personnage (c'est plus sain), auquel cas le revirement politiquement 
correct est étrange et dérangeant.  ::rolleyes:: 

Donc, Ivan, si tu t'es arrêté à la saison 1 comme le titre le laisse présumer, laisse toi tenter 
par la suite, et plus particulièrement la saison 3, car quelque soit ton analyse, elle diffèrera 
quand tu auras vu les autres saisons.

La saison 1, c'est franco de port, il y a une petite pointe d'absurde qui empêche de prendre 
au premier degré.
Dans la suite, c'est plus discutable.

----------


## Elidjah

Y'a pas autant de débat avec "Plus belle la vie".

En tout cas, Dexter et "Les Tudors" (showtime roxxe), je kiffe, j'ai même acheté la BO de Dexter. Je commence à vouer une admiration sans limite à Michael "David Fisher" C. Hall, ce type est dingue

----------


## Manu71

> Patho*s,* je crois que tu confonds. Patho c'est pas tout à fait la même chose.


Bon, ok pour le "s", désolé mille fois, referais plus et tout et tout....

Et sinon?




> Absolument pas d'accord. Je crois qu'il y a une énorme différence entre _montrer_ (voire _expliquer,_ pour les moins subtiles des auteurs) les ressorts intérieurs d'un personnage, et _justifier_ leurs actions. C'est une question de talent, la deuxième solution étant justement l'introduction d'une forme de "morale" plus ou moins assumée, la béquille facile du scénariste rebelle mais pas trop.
> Par ailleurs, chez Ellroy, les éléments d'explication ne sont pas forcément à prendre au pied de la lettre, ils servent souvent à brouiller les pistes et à se moquer des "recettes" scénaristiques américaines (cours d'écriture créative et autres storytelling). A mon avis, ce qui l'intéresse dans les deux exemple cités, c'est la notion de "culpabilité" envahissante et mal à propos, une constante de son oeuvre. 
> Ellroy ne décrit pas des personnages réagissant au premier degré à des éléments de leur passé, mais des personnages souffrant d'une personnalité dérangée qui leur fait éprouver d'un coté une grande insensibilité à ce qu'ils font eux-même, de l'autre une culpabilité exagérée pour des choses dont ils ne sont pas réellement responsables. C'est bien pour ça qu'Ellroy ne fait JAMAIS dans le pathos.


Encore une fois, "Dexter" est pas fini....si il continue à "s'humaniser", je ne comprendrais effectivement pas que la culpabilité ne fasse pas son apparition...

Une des première phrases de la première saison c'est en parlant de sa soeur, il dit que s'il était capable d'éprouver des sentiments, elle serait la personne à laquelle il tiendrait le plus..donc effectivement, pas de sentiments, pas de culpabilité je pense...et effectivement, les personnages d'Ellroy en sont rongés, de culpabilité...

Maintenant, vu que Dexter commençe à en éprouver des sentiments, il serait  logique qu'il réalise de plus en plus la portée de ses actes et que meme inconsciemment, cela commence à le ronger..après quel en serait le signe extérieur ? dépression? se livrer à la poilice? tomber dans la folie furieuse?

----------


## Sk-flown

Elle est censurée la VF?

----------


## Yoryze

Non.
Mais n'ayant pas vu la VO, je n'ai pas pu comparer.
Mais si c'est censuré, c'est mal fait...  ::happy2:: 
Bref non, c'est -console bloodmode 1  :;):

----------


## Manu71

> J'espère que ce n'est pas un spoil honteux et que t'as inventé ça...


Ah j'avais raté ça...
Nanna, je me serais pas permis de spoiler à ce point là...pis comme le dit quelqu'un plus haut, Dexter est inspiré de bouquins.
Quoique je pense qu'avec une saison par an, je suis pas sûr que l'auteur arrive à tenir le rythme...

----------


## Anonyme871

Ma fois quel bonne article ! 
Intéressent de prendre un peu le contre pied de la vision générale sur toute ces séries dont les diffuseurs tentent de nous abreuver. 
Je suis assez d'accord avec toi même si ce qui m'a le plus "choqué" c'est le coté méchant mais pas trop car il tue des méchants. J'aurai préféré une vrai belle ordure.

----------


## Getwild

Dexter m'a aussi posé problème pendant un moment. Dois-je ajouter pendant un long moment de la saison 1 et plus trop par la suite ?
Tout comme avec son père, au fil non pas de la saison mais de la série, on se rend un peu mieux compte de ce qu'il en est.

Pour ma part je m'intéresse surtout aux commentaires off de l'acteur principal (son regard sur la société, sur ce qu'il croit qu'il ne sera jamais, etc: quand on sort de ce qu'est le personnage on peut très souvent y lire une critique de la société dans laquelle il évolue), ainsi qu'aux personnages secondaires - surtout Rita - et leur rapport à Dexter (leur façon de le percevoir, etc), moins qu'à Dexter lui même. Peut-être parce que l'acteur est excellent, que ça tourne autour de lui, et qu'il est trop évident, logique, de se centrer sur lui.

Peut-être parce qu'à aucun moment je ne me suis identifié à lui, ni n'ai eu l'impression que la série voulait que le spectateur s'y identifie: elle nous laisse le choix. Je crois que cette série est de celles où chacun y trouvera vraiment des choses différentes. Donc le personnage parlera plus à certains qu'à d'autres (c'est le cas dans chaque série mais ici c'est bien plus redoutable encore, je trouve).

Pour le décalage, je me suis dis que situer ceci à Miami permettait, justement par l'ambiance, de secourir l'émotion ressentie lorsque l'on est face aux actes du personnage principal. C'en est parfois exagéré quand il y a carrément transition entre ce qu'il fait et, subitement, le retour à l'ambiance de la ville. Ca reste quand même vachement bien réalisé (sans parler de la musique). Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille penser que ça aurait été une meilleure série si elle avait été produite par HBO. Ca aurait alors été moins articifiel et il fallait cette touche, visiblement.

Mais c'est surtout une série à ne pas mettre en toutes les mains. Alors le plus choquant est probablement, au-delà du contenu même de la série, de la voir diffusée par CBS, puis TF1...

----------


## claneys

> Bon, ok pour le "s", désolé mille fois, referais plus et tout et tout....
> 
> Et sinon?
> 
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, "Dexter" est pas fini....si il continue à "s'humaniser", je ne comprendrais effectivement pas que la culpabilité ne fasse pas son apparition...
> 
> Une des première phrases de la première saison c'est en parlant de sa soeur, il dit que s'il était capable d'éprouver des sentiments, elle serait la personne à laquelle il tiendrait le plus..donc effectivement, pas de sentiments, pas de culpabilité je pense...et effectivement, les personnages d'Ellroy en sont rongés, de culpabilité...
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Dans la saison 2, justement il y a cette introspection de plus en plus présente au fil des épisodes. Et finalement, même si l'on s'aperçoit que le père s'est laissé dépassé par sa "création", façon Frankeinstein, mais aussi sa folie, inconscience d'où son suicide. Il en ressort qu'à la fin de la saison 2 cela rejoint toujours l'avis d'Ivan Le Fou, Dexter renonce à changer et un brin fataliste redeviens le tueur qu'il n'a jamais vraiment quitté. Avec ce petit plus dût à son introspection qui a fait naître le Dexter véritable, non plus celui qui obéit au code de Harry mais qui est lui même.

Me reste plus qu'à matter la saison 3 même si la fin de la saison 2 me convient.



Edit : les balises spoiler.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Dexter m'a aussi posé problème pendant un moment. Dois-je ajouter pendant un long moment de la saison 1 et plus trop par la suite ?
> Tout comme avec son père, au fil non pas de la saison mais de la série, on se rend un peu mieux compte de ce qu'il en est.


En gros, tu décris le procédé qui consiste à révéler des éléments qui expliquent le comportement des personnages, au fur et à mesure des épisodes.  ::huh:: 




> Pour ma part je m'intéresse surtout aux commentaires off de l'acteur principal (son regard sur la société, sur ce qu'il croit qu'il ne sera jamais, etc: quand on sort de ce qu'est le personnage on peut très souvent y lire une critique de la société dans laquelle il évolue), ainsi qu'aux personnages secondaires - surtout Rita - et leur rapport à Dexter (leur façon de le percevoir, etc), moins qu'à Dexter lui même. *Peut-être parce que l'acteur est excellent, que ça tourne autour de lui, et qu'il est trop évident, logique, de se centrer sur lui.*


Ben au début tu dis que c'est la voix intérieure de Dexter qui t'intéresse le plus, pis après tu racontes que tu t'interesses moins à Dexter qu'à Rita. En plus tu nous dit que quand l'acteur principal déchire... ::blink:: 




> Peut-être parce qu'à aucun moment je ne me suis identifié à lui, ni n'ai eu l'impression que la série voulait que le spectateur s'y identifie: elle nous laisse le choix. Je crois que cette série est de celles où chacun y trouvera vraiment des choses différentes. Donc le personnage parlera plus à certains qu'à d'autres *(c'est le cas dans chaque série mais ici c'est bien plus redoutable encore, je trouve).*


En quoi ?




> Pour le décalage, je me suis dis que situer ceci à Miami permettait, justement par l'ambiance, *de secourir l'émotion ressentie lorsque l'on est face aux actes du personnage principal.* C'en est parfois exagéré quand il y a carrément transition entre ce qu'il fait et, subitement, le retour à l'ambiance de la ville. Ca reste quand même vachement bien réalisé (sans parler de la musique). Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille penser que ça aurait été une meilleure série si elle avait été produite par HBO. *Ca aurait alors été moins articifiel et il fallait cette touche, visiblement.*


Je ne comprends plus rien, c'est fait exprès, c'est impossibeul.  ::mellow:: 

C'est moi et le genepy ? Es-tu un troll ? Pourquoi pondérateur ? Tant de questions qui percent mes neurones déjà bien mourantes.  :Emo: 
Bon si j'ai été lourd, tu peux m'envoyer chier. Je suis encore plus aigri que d'habitude en ce moment.  ::(:

----------


## Melty

Dexter ne me pose aucun problème car le manque de réalisme de la série (le fonctionnement du service de police : on est loin de The Wire ...)  montre bien qu'on est dans un univers fantaisiste.

Pour moi, Dexter est une relecture très originale et dérangeante du thème du super héros. D'ailleurs, les références à Batman sont nombreuses dans la série.
Ca me parait difficile de reprocher à la série son immoralité alors qu'elle nous pousse constamment à nous interroger basiquement : Harry a t'il bien agi ou est-il le véritable monstre ? Peut-on vraiment condamner Dexter tant qu'il s'en tient au code ? (car comme Batman et un tas d'autres super héros, Dexter protège la population en dehors du cadre légal) etc.

Ensuite, Dexter, c'est la tragédie familiale shakespearienne : Harry, le père, le frère dans la saison 1, les mères absentes, Miguel le faux-frère dans la dernière saison et finalement, la vraie soeur. Et les auteurs ont des choses à dire à ce sujet.

C'est aussi la quête de l'identité, de l'autonomie (suis-je mon code ? Suis-je ce qui est exclu par mon code ?).

Bref, je ne vois rien de gratuit dans tout ça, et dans le flot des séries américaines, celle-ci a au moins une ambition. 3 saisons qui maintiennent un certain niveau de qualité quant au symbolisme, ce n'est pas Nip/Tuck qui pourrait en dire autant.

On est loin du film de vigilante, ça serait vraiment caricaturer la série que de la réduire à cet aspect pas très intéressant ...

----------


## claneys

Melty t'aurais pu mettre une balise spoiler quand tu parles de la saison 3.... Grrrrrrr.

----------


## Getwild

> En gros, tu décris le procédé qui consiste à révéler des éléments qui expliquent le comportement des personnages, au fur et à mesure des épisodes.


C'était une façon de dire qu'il semble que le billet parle de la saison 1 moins que des suivantes. Une façon de de dire que dans mon cas, elle ne m'a pas posé problème tout du long, quel est le problème avec ça ?





> Ben au début tu dis que c'est la voix intérieure de Dexter qui t'intéresse le plus, pis après tu racontes que tu t'interesses moins à Dexter qu'à Rita. En plus tu nous dit que quand l'acteur principal déchire...


Je répète: je m'intéresse à la voix intérieure de Dexter *et* aux personnages secondaires dans cette série, j'ai expliqué pourquoi. Par contre ce que fait et dit Dexter m'intéresse moins, au sens où je ne me laisse pas avoir par le côté "personnage principal". Ca ne veut pas dire que je ne m'y intéresse pas. Et ça ne remet pas du tout en question les qualités de l'acteur pour autant, je ne vois pas où c'est incohérent.





> En quoi ?


Redoutable parce que je ne trouve pas que chaque série nous amène à nous prendre de sympathie pour un tueur en série aux méthodes violentes et aux justifications pas toujours évidentes pour tout le monde. C'est justement parce qu'on peut se poser la question et douter, que c'est redoutable.





> Je ne comprends plus rien, c'est fait exprès, c'est impossibeul.


_de secourir l'émotion ressentie lorsque l'on est face aux actes du personnage principal_: Faut aussi lire le billet de départ, je répondais à ça hein à la base. Ca parle de "décalage". Je trouve (tu as le droit de pas partager cet avis) que l'ambiance décontractée vient au secours de l'émotion ressentie à chaque fois que Dexter laisse parler son côté sombre.
_Ca aurait alors été moins articifiel et il fallait cette touche, visiblement._: Si la série avait été faite par HBO, elle aurait été moins "artificielle". Dexter nous pousse à ressentir des trucs (après chacun en fait ce qu'il veut, et évidemment tout le monde ne ressent pas pareil) qu'on ne nous force jamais à ressentir dans des Wire ou Deadwood, par exemple.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Melty : Les balises spoiler sont tes amies (façon très polie de dire que c'est pas fait pour les chiens).

J'ai hâte de voir les autres saisons, qui ont l'air d'apporter beaucoup selon les dires des canards. J'ai trouvé que c'était une série de facture très correcte, bien amenée. Le scénario en lui-même introduit un suspense honnête, mais très cool. D'ailleurs c'est une série très posée (celui qui a dit que ça fait du bien après des fictions au stroboscope mérite un pin's), qui s'attarde sur l'ambiance, sur les réflexions des personnages, les dialogues. C'est long, c'est lent, le rythme est parfait, comme la vie douce qui coule chez ces habitants de cette chaude ville de Miami.
Une série intéressante, avec de l'humour noir, un acteur principal au top, et une approche réfléchie.

Ivan dit beaucoup de choses sensées, mais pour ma part, j'ai trouvé que l'on donne beaucoup au spectateur le choix dans la façon dont aborder la série. Ce n'est pas une approche manichéenne, tout le blabla n'est pas là pour montrer à quel point Dexter est mieux dans cette voie ou pas. C'est un asocial psychopathe, il se pose plein de questions au fur et à mesure de la saison, et on se pose les mêmes que lui : que ferait-on dans tel ou tel cas ?
En tout cas on est évidemment loin d'une quelconque fiction binaire qui dirait à quel point c'est cool de démembrer les gens.

Au final, c'est une série assez contemplative, plus intellectuelle qu'horrifique, et peu violente quand on y réfléchit, peu violente physiquement, et presque adoucie moralement. Nous vivons probablement dans une époque où l'étalage de cette violence a imposé de nouvelles gradations dont Dexter n'est qu'un petit échelon.
Il reste que je n'ai pas été "dérangé" une seule fois lors du visionnage, tandis qu'il y a des moments de 24h Chrono qui estomaquent. Et vu ce que je lis à droite à gauche, c'est encore pire avec Oz, Six Feet Under, The Shield et consorts.

----------


## Dr Miyu

Ivan a *une très bonne analyse*  :;):  et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec lui sur les messages cachés de la *série qui veut de justifier les crimes du personnage principal*. 

La mort d'un individu n'est pas justifiable par des présomptions, des sentiments et encore moins par de la vengeance. Les faits et la méthode scientifique sont au cœur même du système judiciaire. *Dexter est un scientifique mais n’est pas un juge …* 

*Dexter est présenté comme un justicier des temps modernes et ça me dérange.*

Merci Ivan d'avoir publié cette analyse car je pense que peu de gens avaient compris quels sont les messages et les valeurs véhiculés dans cette série.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh j'ai l'impression que chacun veut y voir ce qu'il souhaite surtout...
Je suis en train de finir la première saison, et j'ai du mal à voir en Dexter autre chose qu'un psychopathe "standard" qui,se cache derrière sa "justice" pour assouvir ses pulsions.

----------


## Manu71

> *Dexter est présenté comme un justicier des temps modernes et ça me dérange.*
> 
> Merci Ivan d'avoir publié cette analyse car je pense que peu de gens avaient compris quels sont les messages et les valeurs véhiculés dans cette série.


+1 monsieur Cacao..j'avais raté le poste du bon docteur.

Dr Miyu, Mais c'est quoi ces façons de généraliser avec des jugements lapidaires et de prendre les gens pour des crétins ? 

Comme il est dit par Monsieur Cacao juste au dessus, chacun y voit ce qu'il veut mais si tu perçois Dexter comme un "justicier des temps modernes", libre à toi, mais tu as un sérieux problème...

Pour moi (et ma femme, qui regarde la série en même temps que moi...), Dexter est juste un psychopathe...et d'après les gens avec qui j'en discute au boulot, on est pas les seuls...on admire l'interprêtation, pas le personnage, et on attend juste de voir comment il va se faire "serrer" ou comment il va finir.

P... bonjour la police de la pensée..... ::|:

----------


## claneys

Ce n'est pas un justicier des temps moderne. Dexter ne fait pas de "justice" il suit le code. Dans la première saison, il croit au code de Harry comme une Bible. Ensuite il la remet en question puis finalement la prends pour ce qu'elle est, c'est à dire le meilleurs moyen de pas se faire prendre, et pour continuer à assouvir son "problème". Et le fait qu'il tue des meurtriers vient aussi du code ainsi personne ne pleurent le meurtrier et l'enquête est vite bâclé ( quand il y en a c'est à dire quasi-jamais) hop hop pas vu pas pris. 

Par contre même après la saison 3, je vois pas ce qui réfute les arguments de Ivan.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a du semi-spoil là...

----------


## getcha

En tout cas, pour ceaux qui n'ont pas peur de devenir des serial killer à force de regarder Dexter, la saison 3 est _muy sensual._

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip. Limite muy chiante, à mon goût. Ca manque un peu de meurtres brutaux...

----------


## claneys

C'est marrant je préfère la saison 2 à la 1 et la 3 à la 2. Principalement parce que justement le scénar se limite pas à reprendre ad vitam la trame de la 1. Au fil des saisons on voit Dexter douter de lui, de son père adoptif, du code, de ses proches. Il tente, expérimente de nouvelles choses pour lui, on voit le personnage principal évolué en gros et l'acteur le rend très bien ( 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les discussions avec Doakes vers la fin de la saison 2 quand Doakes est enfermé par Dexter miam

). C'est tout simplement la seule chose que je retiens de cette série. Le côté savant fou des sentiments et du social. Il découvre la vie presque. Et ça c'est bon.

Les meurtres c'étaient plus une routine comme la traditionnelle clope d'après manger. Bon ok, j'exagère, c'est important mais secondaire.

Pour les meurtres brutaux, je me matte Rambo IV.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Ivan a *une très bonne analyse*  et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec lui sur les messages cachés de la *série qui veut de justifier les crimes du personnage principal*. 
> 
> La mort d'un individu n'est pas justifiable par des présomptions, des sentiments et encore moins par de la vengeance. Les faits et la méthode scientifique sont au cœur même du système judiciaire. *Dexter est un scientifique mais n’est pas un juge …* 
> 
> *Dexter est présenté comme un justicier des temps modernes et ça me dérange.*
> 
> Merci Ivan d'avoir publié cette analyse car je pense que peu de gens avaient compris quels sont les messages et les valeurs véhiculés dans cette série.


 ::o:  Ah bah putain, ça fait plaisir à entendre ! C'est clair qu'il y a un léger accent de Death Wish, quelqu'un le disait un peu plus haut d'ailleeeeeeurs woohooo (Pardon cher forumeur dont je ne me souviens plus le pseudo, je me sens plus de tout relire, je dois me lever, ça me niffle, milles exquiouzes).
N'empêche quand j'étais minot je kiffais trop le Justicier dans la Ville (en françois dans the text), je me demande si ça ne m'a pas un peu trop atteint. Aaah Charles, you have bercé mon enfance.
Bonjour ! Je voudrais voir ce que vous avez en Colt .45. Oui, c'est pour emporter. Non non je paie avec mon compte paypal. Si je bande ? Mmmh les yeux bandés, il va falloir que je m'entraine l'après-midi... Je vous dit que c'est pour mon boss, enfin ! Au revoir, merci bien madame, une bonne soirée à vous légalement. No comment.




> C'était une façon de dire qu'il semble que le billet parle de la saison 1 moins que des suivantes. Une façon de de dire que dans mon cas, elle ne m'a pas posé problème tout du long, quel est le problème avec ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je répète: je m'intéresse à la voix intérieure de Dexter *et* aux personnages secondaires dans cette série, j'ai expliqué pourquoi. Par contre ce que fait et dit Dexter m'intéresse moins, au sens où je ne me laisse pas avoir par le côté "personnage principal". Ca ne veut pas dire que je ne m'y intéresse pas. Et ça ne remet pas du tout en question les qualités de l'acteur pour autant, je ne vois pas où c'est incohérent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et toi, je ne te réponds plus, tu veux juste jouer avec mes nerfs.

----------


## Leoljon

J'ai ressenti les meme problemes que beaucoup de gens ici face à Dexter, c'est pas désagréable de lire tout ca. Cependant, meme si ses défendeurs doivent avoir raison a propos de la qualité qui vient avec le temps et l'évolution. C'est vraiment worth it de devoir se taper 70h de série pour commencer a se poser les vrais questions?

----------

